# Kindle Voyage Cover



## trixiedog

What cover did you order for the new Kindle Voyage?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm holding off on a cover for now. Not keen on the top open on the Zon cover, and have no need for the origami stand feature. So I feel like I may not want one at all. Might just wait for a nice slipcover or at least until someone comes out with an attractive side open cover. Right now all they have are pretty plain. 

That said, this one looks nice, and not too pricey at $29.99



There are other colors as well, including a purple floral pattern.

Here's a link to the Voyage accessories so far -- I've been checking periodically to see what's been added. The first day all they had were the Zon covers. Then they added the Belkin and top opening Incipios. Today's the first day I've seen the side opening Incipios in any thing but fairly plain colors.

http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A!133141011%2Cn%3A370783011%2Cn%3A1288346011%2Cn%3A9001874011&ie=UTF8&qid=1411487841

I expect more will be added as we get closer to release.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

That one you linked to, Ann, looked good to me, too, except I worry about two things -

My biggest concern is how the cover folds back. You can see that the cover has a "spine" section, that may stick out or not fold flat when the cover is flipped. Most of the Amazon covers have a very thin piece connecting the front and the back.

I'm also not sure I like how much extra cover sticks out around the periphery of the kindle. On the other hand, the fact that the kindle isn't right up against the edge means there would be more protection from drops and bumps.

For now, I'm going with this one. I would have liked the actual Amazon one, but it's quite expensive, and I'm not psyched about the hinge being at the top, and with other origami covers, I don't like how floppy/foldy the cover is.


----------



## Atunah

I'll get a cover once I order the Voyage, which has to be once they are available for regular order. I want a top flip cover. They have become my favorite coves with my kindles. I have the original for my PW, but I didn't like it. I need something to stick my fingers in from both sides. With a top flip, I can do that from either side. Makes it hard for me to grab otherwise. 

But the original top flip for the Voyage has those folds in it. I never seen this origami thing in person, so I don't know if it stays stiff when not folded. It must be stiff, so I can use 3 fingers to hold it. Hard to explain, but I have the thumb in the front, the index finger in between the cover and the rest of the hand behind. That makes it easy to grab for me without getting strain in my wrist. So I'll have to wait and see whats out at the time. Unfortunately the flips I have for the PW do not have the magnet so I have to use the power button. 

But first I have to get the Voyage and with all of you pre-ordering all the stock, it might be 2015 before I get my hands on it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The origami covers, if like the ones for the Fires, are NOT stiff when not against the device. BUT they would be stiff when flipped open, because they magnetically stick to the back of the cover. So, I guess, you open it, it's floppy, but then you flip it to the back and it's not floppy. FWIW, they do hold the device VERY securely.

I was reading the Voyage user guide today and it indicated that having it in a cover will affect how sensitive you need to set both the page turn pressure and haptic response on the bezel page turn 'buttons'.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> The origami covers, if like the ones for the Fires, are NOT stiff when not against the device. BUT they would be stiff when flipped open, because they magnetically stick to the back of the cover. So, I guess, you open it, it's floppy, but then you flip it to the back and it's not floppy. FWIW, they do hold the device VERY securely.
> 
> I was reading the Voyage user guide today and it indicated that having it in a cover will affect how sensitive you need to set both the page turn pressure and haptic response on the bezel page turn 'buttons'.


Hmm, so if I understand this correctly, it tries to stick to the back side of the cover if flipped open. So if I use that as I use a flip cover, it wouldn't work. It would constantly try to stick itself to the back, when I need to have a finger in there somewhere? The flip part needs to be firm-ish for that to work so I can hold on to the cover at the same time as I am holding on the the front part with the device in it. I am just really bad at explaining how I hold these types of covers. Little finger, next to little and middle finger would be behind the flip part, which would techniclaly be the part where the soft screen protector fabric is. Index fingers is then in between the back flip and the front and the thumb is at the bezel of the device. All fingers gentle press to keep it all together. If the back flip, or front cover back flipped is floppy, that wouldn't work.

Will have to find another flip top cover then once I get the Voyage. Sadly I liked the idea of the magnet holding type cover like the origami as other covers, like the official PW one is so tight in, I have a really hard time to get the device back out when I need to without damaging my PW. Its another reason I didn't use it again.

I may have to read nekkid if its getting to be hard to find a proper cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course I can't be sure, but it might work for you.  I just played a bit with my Fire in an origami cover, and the magnet is strong but not so strong that you can't put a finger or two between the back and the cover folded back.  Now, it hinges on the left side, but if I put the thing in landscape position it hinges at the top. And I can, just, hold it with one hand with some fingers against the back and one or two outside the flipped over cover. It would be easier if it was in portrait position and a lighter device.

I'd say wait till you get the thing and then maybe try it.  You'll have the 30 day period to try it and return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## Toby

I understood you Atunah. I've done that as well.
I've never used a flip cover before. I'm sure that I will get used to it. I like the amazon covers. I just think that they are expensive.


----------



## rlkubi

I ordered the Voyage but i don't like the covers available now.  .  I'm hoping something else will be available in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jen200

Atunah, I understood you.  I do the same thing.  I am going to try the origami cover.  I like the idea of the top flip.  I am not to keen on the fold lines.


----------



## sparklemotion

I don't like the Amazon official cover at all. Too floppy and I like mine to open like a book. I'm considering the one from Poetic. Lots of pretty colors. I wish they had pics of the inside too though. I'd also like to know if it has a magnet to make the cover auto-on. My Poetic case for my iPad does, but it doesn't state on this one.

http://smile.amazon.com/Kindle-Voyage-Case-SlimBook-Manufacturer/dp/B00NQI9GF8/ref=smi_www_rcolv2_go_smi?_encoding=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Steph H

That Poetic one does look interesting but like you, I'd need to see more photos before I decided. Heckuva price though, at currently $10 bucks ($4.95 plus $4.95 shipping, no Prime).


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm still not convinced by the Amazon cover, even though they have always been so good in the past, if a bit on the expensive side.

I like the look of the Belkin one, it looks a lot thinner than the Incipio one which seems to more than double the thickness of the Kindle, with a very wide spine that wouldn't fold back easily. The one thing I DO like about the Amazon cover is that, unlike all the others I've seen so far, it doesn't have an actual hole in the back cover for the on/off button, but it looks like a thinner covering that still allows you to press the button underneath.

I did order the Amazon cover, but on a separate order to the Voyage, so I can cancel it if I want to, without affecting the Kindle order. 

Question: Can I try the cover out for thirty days, or that just for the devices?


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I just ordered the Poetic cover for the moment till the Oberon covers come out later and stuff. I'm sure everyone is going to be ordering this case because of the price lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I'm still not convinced by the Amazon cover, even though they have always been so good in the past, if a bit on the expensive side.
> 
> I like the look of the Belkin one, it looks a lot thinner than the Incipio one which seems to more than double the thickness of the Kindle, with a very wide spine that wouldn't fold back easily. The one thing I DO like about the Amazon cover is that, unlike all the others I've seen so far, it doesn't have an actual hole in the back cover for the on/off button, but it looks like a thinner covering that still allows you to press the button underneath.
> 
> I did order the Amazon cover, but on a separate order to the Voyage, so I can cancel it if I want to, without affecting the Kindle order.
> 
> Question: Can I try the cover out for thirty days, or that just for the devices?


In the US, at least, the 30 days is for anything you buy from Amazon.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> In the US, at least, the 30 days is for anything you buy from Amazon.


Thanks, Ann.


----------



## sparklemotion

Poetic has another one up now. This is the exact same style as the one I have on my Nexus 7 and iPad. It's a very nice, slim case and it does have the auto wake feature.

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NQI9QO4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2GZ5ETTXZZM85&coliid=I1XHO56PBCZICP&psc=1

One thing I do like about the Amazon official case is it appears the Voyage sits in it so it is raised up a little making it free from the sides of the case. Thus making it so your hand can freely rest on the page turn buttons without the side of the case getting in the way. At least that's how it appears in the pics. I'm hoping other cases might be like that too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sparklemotion said:


> Poetic has another one up now. This is the exact same style as the one I have on my Nexus 7 and iPad. It's a very nice, slim case and it does have the auto wake feature.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NQI9QO4/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2GZ5ETTXZZM85&coliid=I1XHO56PBCZICP&psc=1


Thanks for this--I'm a big fan of Poetic. I'd have liked the black and white swirly pattern to be available for the Voyage, though. Oh, well.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for this--I'm a big fan of Poetic. I'd have liked the black and white swirly pattern to be available for t
> 
> The Voyage, though. Oh, well.....


The one called 'tree'? I like that as well . . . . guess I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The one called 'tree'? I like that as well . . . . guess I'll keep waiting.


I've sent a message to the company asking them if it will be available for the Voyage.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for this--I'm a big fan of Poetic. I'd have liked the black and white swirly pattern to be available for the Voyage, though. Oh, well.....


I noticed the patterns weren't available, a shame. I have that swirl one for my Nexus 7, it's nice! It's possible they may add it.  I also have 3 of the simple colored ones for my iPad and other devices and the colors are so pretty. I have the lavender, pink, and the sky blue color. The sky blue is my favorite. They are amazingly accurate color wise as to what shows on my monitor and really lovely.


----------



## Meemo

I had the Poetic butterfly case for my iPad Mini and it was my favorite case/cover, until I realized I really prefer the smart cover that I can take off when I'm holding the Mini, and put back on when I want to protect the screen.  Definitely a fan of the Poetic brand though.


----------



## rlkubi

Anyone found better covers for Voyage?


----------



## sparklemotion

rlkubi said:


> Anyone found better covers for Voyage?


There's quite a few more choices on Amazon now. If you're looking for a journal/book style, Poetic and ACcase appear to have nice ones for a good price. Both have auto wake/sleep.

ACcase:

http://smile.amazon.com/ACcase-Kindle-Voyage-SmartShell-Case/dp/B00NSBYPP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412192723&sr=8-1&keywords=ACcase+kindle+voyage

The Poetic case I listed above in an earlier post.


----------



## CAR

sparklemotion said:


> One thing I do like about the Amazon official case is it appears the Voyage sits in it so it is raised up a little making it free from the sides of the case. Thus making it so your hand can freely rest on the page turn buttons without the side of the case getting in the way. At least that's how it appears in the pics. I'm hoping other cases might be like that too.


I am going to out on a limb here, with some of my theories about Kindle Voyage page turn "squeeze sensors" vs covers. First off, one thing to remember is the back of the Kindle Voyage is not flat like the previous Paperwhite back was. It has the same type of back as a Kindle Fire HDX. Now the official Amazon origami cover has a form fitted back that magnetically attaches to the KV perfectly with no gaps. Remember I said page turn squeeze sensors on the Kindle Voyage, so that means pressure from the front and back to activate the sensor. If a cover has a flat back, there could be some space between the cover and the Kindle Voyage back. That could cause a spongy feel to the page turn sensors. Now here is where i am really going to go out on the limb. I think if you use a book type cover, it could pretty much disable the left side page turn sensors on the Kindle Voyage, if the cover is folded behind. This would be caused by the extra gaps created by the folded cover. Cover design could determine how well the page turn sensors work on the Kindle Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I am going to out on a limb here with some of my theories about Kindle Voyage page turn "squeeze sensors" vs covers. First off, one thing to remember is the back of the Kindle Voyage is not flat like the previous Paperwhite back was. It has the same type of back as a Kindle Fire HDX. Now the official Amazon origami cover has a form fitted back that magnetically attaches to the KV perfectly with no gaps. Remember I said page turn squeeze sensors on the Kindle Voyage, so that means pressure from the front and back to activate the sensor. If a cover has a flat back, there will be some space between the cover and the Kindle Voyage back. That could cause a spongy feel to the page turn sensors. Now here is where i am really going to go out on the limb. I think if you use a book type cover, it could pretty much disable the left side page turn sensors on the Kindle Voyage, if the cover is folded behind. This would be caused by the extra gaps created by the folded cover. Cover design could determine how well the page turn sensors work on the Kindle Voyage.


I think this analysis and conclusion has merit. In fact, on the page, it pretty much says that the page turn sensors will feel differently if the device is used in a cover. I think we'll just have to wait and see.

In the mean time, I picked up an inexpensive sleeve  that I think will work well for me. I like that it has an extra pocket on both the front and back that I can slip my cell phone into. Closure is a thong that wraps around a couple of buttons. I anticipate being able to read comfortably with no cover but need something to protect the screen when it's in my purse.


----------



## DawnB

I don't like the new Amazon covers so I decided to get the Belkin Folio for Kindle Voyage. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU7CC60

I keep my Kindle on a stand (http://levostore.com/products/levo-g2-table-clamp) when at home so I need a book style cover.


----------



## rlkubi

It is irritating to me that they don't have many choices.  I'm scheduled to get the Voyage on 10/21 but cases in November .  We are traveling on the 24th for 10 days so need a case .  I don't like the Amazon case unfortunately plus too expensive.  I want something with sleep/wake function in a bright blue or pretty color.  I know - I'm asking for the world.


----------



## Toby

I am thinking of cancelling my Amazon's covers for the Voyage & the Fire 6", mainly because of the weight of the covers. Also, as both Carr & Ann said, I might have to adjust thr sensor/page press on the Voyage for when in a cover & without a cover. I do like the pretty colors & the design of the case & the magnet to let you easily place & remove the cover, however.


----------



## Toby

Ann, I ordered the Bear sleeve. I'm not sure how the thong is going to work out for me. I"ll see. Em had posted a link somewhere to sleeves. They are nice too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Ann, I ordered the Bear sleeve. I'm not sure how the thong is going to work out for me. I"ll see. Em had posted a link somewhere to sleeves. They are nice too.


There were some other sleeves as well. . . .but this was the only one I really liked that was showing as available now. A couple others are supposed to be available the end of October, but as I'm getting the thing on the 21st I need something I can use right away.


----------



## CAR

rlkubi said:


> It is irritating to me that they don't have many choices. I'm scheduled to get the Voyage on 10/21 but cases in November . We are traveling on the 24th for 10 days so need a case . I don't like the Amazon case unfortunately plus too expensive. I want something with sleep/wake function in a bright blue or pretty color. I know - I'm asking for the world.


Here is a nice case in bright blue, with sleep wake and its $7.99 http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NQNI4HO But it will not be available until Nov 20.

Here is another cover in bright blue, with sleep wake and its $9.90 It is available now  http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NOLKT76


----------



## CAR

Toby said:


> I am thinking of cancelling my Amazon's covers for the Voyage & the Fire 6", mainly because of the weight of the covers. Also, as both Carr & Ann said, I might have to adjust thr sensor/page press on the Voyage for when in a cover & without a cover. I do like the pretty colors & the design of the case & the magnet to let you easily place & remove the cover, however.


Looks like the Kindle Voyage w/ the Leather Origami cover will be about 1.8 ounces less then a Paperwhite with the Amazon cover. Also a note here: my opinion at this point is that with the Amazon cover you will not have to adjust the page sensor. 3rd party will be another story


----------



## rlkubi

Car, I actually ordered the second one but it isn't going to be here until 10/30-11/18 because coming from China .  The problem is I need a case before the cruise.  I will just end up with two.  I ordered the incipito Journal cover but it doesn't have the sleep/wake function which I really want.  Guess I can't have everything!  LOL


----------



## CAR

rlkubi said:


> Car, I actually ordered the second one but it isn't going to be here until 10/30-11/18 because coming from China . The problem is I need a case before the cruise. I will just end up with two. I ordered the incipito Journal cover but it doesn't have the sleep/wake function which I really want. Guess I can't have everything! LOL


Hope you get the cover you want before your trip!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlkubi

I just don't want to have to pay $60 for the cover


----------



## Toby

CAR, thanks for your response. I couldn't bring myself to cancel the covers. I do wish that the covers weighed less. I Looked at the weight at both the Voyage & the Fire 6" covers & the weight is less for the Fire. I could always use the sleeve when taking out my Voyage.
    Ann, I had a pretty pink Bear cover years ago, I think for my original Fire. Great quality. Loved it, but the cover design made it too bulky to put in pocketbook.


----------



## rlkubi

Thanks Car!!!  I will get the Incipio at least for the trip


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm curious to see if it will fit into any of my old Oberon covers.  Don't like the new Amazon one..  If it doesn't fit - I'll probably buy a new Oberon.


----------



## CAR

bordercollielady said:


> I'm curious to see if it will fit into any of my old Oberon covers. Don't like the new Amazon one.. If it doesn't fit - I'll probably buy a new Oberon.


If you have a older Oberon Kindle cover with the Velcro, it may work. I think a custom Oberon sleeve would be perfect for the Kindle Voyage. 

Also once folks actually see the Amazon cover, it may change some opinions. Time will tell, the price is high for sure. But I think the design and usability may be a lot better, then some are thinking now.


----------



## Toby

I got the Bear sleeve today. Awesome. It's well made. They even included a free leather thong piece. It was easy to wrap aroud a button & it stayed. I took out my basic K5 out today.worked out great. I put my PW in the sleeve tonight & it fits.


----------



## loonlover

I also got my Bear sleeve today. Looks like it will work very well.


----------



## Toby

Loonlover - Hope you love it.
I decided to cancel my amazon cover orders. I'm loving the lighter weight & smaller size with my kindle in the sleeve than in a cover. Plus now I get to see the black besel of the kindle to contrast against the screen. I can always order them later.


----------



## Toby

I had cancelled the amazon covers last night. I noticed that my Fire HD6 is not listed amoung my devices on a book's page, or my MYD  so I checked to make sure that Amazon didn't cancel my Fire's order. They didn't, but now the device isn't registered in my name. I can always register it myself when the Fire arrives next week. It's very weird.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> I had cancelled the amazon covers last night. I noticed that my Fire HD6 is not listed amoung my devices on a book's page, or my MYD so I checked to make sure that Amazon didn't cancel my Fire's order. They didn't, but now the device isn't registered in my name. I can always register it myself when the Fire arrives next week. It's very weird.


Hmmm, you made me look, and my HD6 isn't showing up in MYD now either. It was there before, I'd even renamed it. Very strange.


----------



## Toby

That's strange. I'm glad you told me. Since you didn't order a cover, & I did, it's not because of the covers, in my case. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## MagicalWingLT

A lot of the cases and covers have been pushed to mid November for shipping. Poetic Cases as a example, before was saying Oct 21st and it's November 14th now. Good thing I ordered mine in time. Both my cases say Oct 29th-30th.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> That's strange. I'm glad you told me. Since you didn't order a cover, & I did, it's not because of the covers, in my case. I wonder what's going on?


Mine has shipped, but still doesn't show in My Devices - but now that I think about it, it makes sense, because IIRC I don't think the Fires come registered, do they? I seem to recall having to register both of mine when they arrived (although that's been a couple of years now). Maybe the fact that they appeared in My Devices at all was an error?


----------



## Toby

No. They came registered even the 1 time when I clicked the gift button so it wouldn't be registered to my account. My Fire is still not showing up amoung my devices either.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, I got the "Welcome to the HD 6" email and it mentioned that it would be registered.  Still not showing in My Devices, though, even though it's shipped.


----------



## JosieGirl71

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think this analysis and conclusion has merit. In fact, on the page, it pretty much says that the page turn sensors will feel differently if the device is used in a cover. I think we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> In the mean time, I picked up an inexpensive sleeve  that I think will work well for me. I like that it has an extra pocket on both the front and back that I can slip my cell phone into. Closure is a thong that wraps around a couple of buttons. I anticipate being able to read comfortably with no cover but need something to protect the screen when it's in my purse.


I also ordered this sleeve. Will need to get an actual case/cover for it but I won't know what kind of case to get until I can actually hold the Voyage and use it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JosieGirl71 said:


> I also ordered this sleeve. Will need to get an actual case/cover for it but I won't know what kind of case to get until I can actually hold the Voyage and use it.


I don't plan on using an additional cover. Though I did do a test with my current PW and it actually fits in that sleeve with the cover it has -- one of the fintie ones. That might change when I actually get the thing, of course.


----------



## Toby

Same here.


----------



## jlee745

bordercollielady said:


> I'm curious to see if it will fit into any of my old Oberon covers. Don't like the new Amazon one.. If it doesn't fit - I'll probably buy a new Oberon.


Please let me know if it works for you. I am putting off ordering the Voyage cause I just received the pw2 last yr with oberon case for Christmas and feel
like I need to wait another yr b4 getting a new one but if that case will work I might change my mind.


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> In the mean time, I picked up an inexpensive sleeve  that I think will work well for me. I like that it has an extra pocket on both the front and back that I can slip my cell phone into. Closure is a thong that wraps around a couple of buttons. I anticipate being able to read comfortably with no cover but need something to protect the screen when it's in my purse.


I like this. I wonder what size phone it would hold?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> I like this. I wonder what size phone it would hold?


I have a RAZR MAXX which is larger than average and it fits just fine. There's a pocket on the back that it fits in perfectly, and there's a little more room in the front pocket under the button. One of the larger of the new iPhones would probably fit -- but I can't be sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like the looks of the sleeve, Ann.

One thought--if you use the front pocket for your phone, I'd recommend placing the back of the phone facing to the outside.  That button could be a pressure point against a screen, even though the sleeve looks like thick felt.  (I have a sleeve two of my devices fit in--I generally put them screen to screen to protect each other.)

I avoid putting buttons on the sleeves I make for this reason.  Maybe an excess of caution, but....



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the looks of the sleeve, Ann.
> 
> One thought--if you use the front pocket for your phone, I'd recommend placing the back of the phone facing to the outside. That button could be a pressure point against a screen, even though the sleeve looks like thick felt. (I have a sleeve two of my devices fit in--I generally put them screen to screen to protect each other.)
> 
> I avoid putting buttons on the sleeves I make for this reason. Maybe an excess of caution, but....
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Actually I was just thinking that as I was trying out how my phone fit for Kathy. I'll probably use the back pocket for the phone and maybe put my spare charger in the front pocket.


----------



## JosieGirl71

I have an iPhone 5s and it fits easily in either pocket.


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually I was just thinking that as I was trying out how my phone fit for Kathy. I'll probably use the back pocket for the phone and maybe put my spare charger in the front pocket.


I have the iPhone 5s right now so that would work. Thanks for checking.I received the Belkin cover today and don't like it right now. It it plastic. I have the Amazon Paperwhite cover and I was hoping it would be more like it. It's not. The feel just isn't the same. I'll watch the review on the Voyage cover but the sleeve is more appealing to me than the top flip cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I popped in to Best Buy today while out running errands. They didn't seem to have any Voyage devices in stock -- or, at least none on display, though the new basic kindle was there. The DID have some of the covers for the Voyage, so I got permission to try one out with my kindle. (I probably didn't have to ask, the guy seemed fairly clueless about Kindles, but I didn't want anyone to see me putting the thing in a cover and then taking it out and putting it back in my purse!  )

ANYWAY . . . . . It fits nicely, and stands nicely, is not too uncomfortable to hold, and the auto wake works well.  But I really REALLY did not like that it's a top flip open rather than a 'book' open. I found it awkward to open and close. The only one they had was the black plastic.  The plastic felt a little cheap compared to the leather Fire cover I have -- presumably the leather Voyage cover would be nicer, and of course I don't want black anyway.

Conclusion: I'll probably not get the Amazon cover. I might go with it for a while if it was 5 or 10 bucks but for $45 to $60 they're absolutely not worth it. I checked out some reviews at Amazon and a lot of folks are saying the same thing, as well as that it adds a lot of weight.  The extra weight didn't bother me, I could have gotten used to the 'feel' but the top open was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## Kathy

Thanks Ann for the review. The top opening is what I didn't like. I also don't want a plastic feeling cover. That is what I don't like about the Belkin cover I received. I'm going to wait until I get mine and see how I like it in the cover before buying anything else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've ordered this cover, $10 including shipping.



Originally, the color/pattern I liked best wasn't available for the Voyage, but I was just looking at it with an eye to post about it here and saw that the black and white was available now! So I ordered it. Won't come until the beginning of November, but I'll post about it when I get it. It's available in several colors and patterns. EDIT: I shoud have added, the product page does say it will autowake the Voyage.

I have a Poetic cover for my Fire HDX 8.9 and really like it. And the company is very responsive.

Betsy


----------



## Susan J

I do like that one, Betsy,  and the white one with the butterfly.  It says that it is a snap on cover which would be really nice since the slide in cover that I use for my PW would cover the side sensors.  I don't have a lot of strength in my arthritic fingers and don't want to add an additional layer that would make it harder to press.


----------



## loonlover

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've ordered this cover, $10 including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, the color/pattern I liked best wasn't available for the Voyage, but I was just looking at it with an eye to post about it here and saw that the black and white was available now! So I ordered it. Won't come until the beginning of November, but I'll post about it when I get it. It's available in several colors and patterns.
> 
> I have a Poetic cover for my Fire HDX 8.9 and really like it. And the company is very responsive.
> 
> Betsy


This does look good. I'm returning the Belkin. At the moment I have the Voyage in the Belkin cover I used on the basic Kindle. A little awkward reaching the power button, but the reader is held securely in place.


----------



## Kathy

Does it wake up the Voyage automatically? Have you received it yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've ordered this cover, $10 including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally, the color/pattern I liked best wasn't available for the Voyage, but I was just looking at it with an eye to post about it here and saw that the black and white was available now! So I ordered it. Won't come until the beginning of November, but I'll post about it when I get it. It's available in several colors and patterns.
> 
> I have a Poetic cover for my Fire HDX 8.9 and really like it. And the company is very responsive.
> 
> Betsy


I saw that the other day, but was undecided. I'm glad you decided to be the guinea pig: we'll have to get together after it arrives so I can see if I like it. 

Meanwhile, I'm trying to work out if I can fashion some sort of insert that will hold my V securely, but not too tightly in my spare PW case and still let the auto-wake feature work. I'm thinking some sort of foam. Must talk with The Husband.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> Meanwhile, I'm trying to work out if I can fashion some sort of insert that will hold my V securely, but not too tightly in my spare PW case and still let the auto-wake feature work. I'm thinking some sort of foam. Must talk with The Husband.


Are you saying the auto wake feature in your PW cover is working for the V, or no? From playing with a magnet, it seems like the sensor is just to the right of the kindle logo at the bottom of the screen. I don't have my PW with me, but I thought the sensor for that was on the right edge, near the magnet that kept the Amazon cover closed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Does it wake up the Voyage automatically? Have you received it yet?


As I said, it won't come til the beginning of November.  The web page says it WILL wake up the Voyage automatically. I should have mentioned that--I wouldn't have ordered it otherwise.

Ann--I have not been able to get the autowake to work with my PW case, even though I use it with the V as a kind of "sleeve" when I'm carrying in my purse. Have you? I've tried various placements, and even just laying it down on the cover facedown.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Are you saying the auto wake feature in your PW cover is working for the V, or no? From playing with a magnet, it seems like the sensor is just to the right of the kindle logo at the bottom of the screen. I don't have my PW with me, but I thought the sensor for that was on the right edge, near the magnet that kept the Amazon cover closed.





> Ann--I have not been able to get the autowake to work with my PW case, even though I use it with the V as a kind of "sleeve" when I'm carrying in my purse. Have you? I've tried various placements, and even just laying it down on the cover facedown.
> 
> Betsy


No it doesn't. But I'm thinking that's because of the thinner-ness of the V. If there was a piece of foam in the case so that the V sat higher, I think it might work. Betsy -- maybe you could try with some fabric or something? Cardboard maybe? (Rats: just put a piece in recycle that would have been perfect.)

Anyway, it shouldn't be very expensive to do some experimenting.  The V is also shorter so there'd need to be some foam at the top so it didn't slide in the case, too. The width is fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> No it doesn't. But I'm thinking that's because of the thinner-ness of the V. If there was a piece of foam in the case so that the V sat higher, I think it might work. Betsy -- maybe you could try with some fabric or something? Cardboard maybe? (Rats: just put a piece in recycle that would have been perfect.)
> 
> Anyway, it shouldn't be very expensive to do some experimenting.  The V is also shorter so there'd need to be some foam at the top so it didn't slide in the case, too. The width is fine.


Well, I've tried just by laying it on the cover of the Paperwhite case (see my last post) and couldn't get it to work....I think the magnet placement is different, just as EP says... Experimenting with a magnet now.

EDIT: The magnet in the PW cover is in the far right corner (cover closed) and that's what activates the PW when I move the magnet there. The magnet on the V seems to be about a 1/4" to the right of the Kindle logo.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a pic. The blue dot in the corner is a magnet attracted to the magnet in the PW cover. Placed for the picture to show the location.

I taped on a magnet in the right place for the V to autowake, you can see it in the pic. The blue magnet wasn't there when I tested...the taped on magnet works. So, if you add some foam to the top, and glue or tape a magnet on, you'll get a working cover.

Note that while the width is almost right, the V will fall out of the case if jostled enough--I'd add something to the side. But note that if you get the V in the case too securely, you won't be able to hit the power button--so the magnet becomes even more important.

Betsy

OOPS! Must have been holding the iPhone upside down....will fix, back in a minute. Posting via Tapatalk means I can't preview.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I taped on a magnet in the right place for the V to autowake, you can see it in the pic. The blue magnet wasn't there when I tested...the taped on magnet works. So, if you add some foam to the top, and glue or tape a magnet on, you'll get a working cover.
> 
> Note that while the width is almost right, the V will fall out of the case if jostled enough--I'd add something to the side. But note that if you get the V in the case to securely, you won't be able to hit the power button--so the magnet becomes even more important.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> OOPS! Must have been holding the iPhone upside down....will fix, back in a minute. Posting via Tapatalk means I can't preview.


O.K. Good to know all that. And good point about the power button. Will keep thinking on it.


----------



## chocochibi

I'm probably going to try to not use a cover when I get mine. (It'll be a while, I only ordered it 2 days ago and it says December 1st). If I decide I need a cover after I use it, I'll probably try one of the ones Betsy is getting. By then they'll be out and I'll be able to see reviews of them. Unless of course there's a miracle and I get ny Voyage MUCH sooner that they estimate. (Hey, I can hope). If I need any enabling to get a cover, I know I can always get that here


----------



## Meemo

Betsy,  I had that cover for my iPad Mini and it was my favorite by far - until I figured out that I really prefer no cover except the smart cover that I can remove. I'm that way with all my stuff now - Kindles and iPads and now my 6" Fire. But I loved that Poetic butterfly case. Very lightweight. Not leather but felt nice - very smooth but not slippery.


----------



## Tripp

I have this for my Fire and am hoping they make something similar for the V:



Until they do or until I am positive that they will never make one for the V, I will use the same sleeve that Anne got. It came in the mail today and I really like it a lot. I am also thinking about a skin. I found this and am intrigued:



I also looked on the Decal Girl web site. It doesn't look like they make any e-reader skins at all.


----------



## Andra

Tripp said:


> I also looked on the Decal Girl web site. It doesn't look like they make any e-reader skins at all.


E-readers are now listed under Tablets.
Give DecalGirl a week or two and they will have skins for the Voyage. I've skinned each of my Kindles (with DecalGirl skins) within a few weeks of getting them.

ETA - I just chatted with a DecalGirl rep and they haven't received their test Voyage yet. So it may be the middle of November before they have the skins up. She said something about testing to make sure the skins did not interfere with the page turn sensors. I don't think it will be a problem though. The Nook Simple Touch had similar page turn things and I have a skin on it.


----------



## Tripp

Andra said:


> E-readers are now listed under Tablets.
> Give DecalGirl a week or two and they will have skins for the Voyage. I've skinned each of my Kindles (with DecalGirl skins) within a few weeks of getting them.
> 
> ETA - I just chatted with a DecalGirl rep and they haven't received their test Voyage yet. So it may be the middle of November before they have the skins up. She said something about testing to make sure the skins did not interfere with the page turn sensors. I don't think it will be a problem though. The Nook Simple Touch had similar page turn things and I have a skin on it.


Thanks Andra. That helps a lot. I knew it was probably early days, but I am glad they still support the e-readers. I will wait then...


----------



## TJoseph

I am really disliking the floppiness of the origami cover.  More than I dislike the top flip (which I dislike also).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd urge everyone who has issues with the cover to submit feedback to Amazon.  Maybe, just maybe, they'll come out with something with a similar back but a stiff side opening front. They might not, of course, but if they don't know people aren't happy, they won't even consider it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Cobbie said:


> I've been using my Voyage with the Amazon flip cover today and have found that often when I close the cover the page turns forward. I wonder if this would be any different with other covers because of the pagepress feature. While reading I'm still getting used to not holding the sides where these are located and maybe I need to be more careful where I am holding it when I flip the cover closed. I'm still uncertain if I'll keep this cover.


I've had this happen a couple of times as well. I think maybe because of the origami style of it, part of the cover touches the screen before the magnet turns it off, maybe? I like the flip top fine, but I wish they would have just made the front cover flat without the origami part. You can still prop it up without that.


----------



## CAR

KindleGirl said:


> I've had this happen a couple of times as well. I think maybe because of the origami style of it, part of the cover touches the screen before the magnet turns it off, maybe? I like the flip top fine, but I wish they would have just made the front cover flat without the origami part. You can still prop it up without that.


I had this issue also. In fact, it was also a small part of the reason I returned the Voyage. As I mentioned in my post on the cover, the build quality is great. But the usability is another matter.


----------



## Susan J

I'm finding the naked Voyage a bit uncomfortable.  It seems harder to pick up without a cover and I still fear knocking something over on the screen when it is just sitting on a table.      I still tend to inadvertently hit page forward or reverse and think that having a cover to grip may help with that.  

I've never had a flip style case but I think the Poetic flip style is worth a try for only $10.  I guess it is understandable that no preview copies of the Voyage went out to manufacturers but now the wait till the covers are available seems so long.  My confirmation for the Poetic case gives an estimated date between November 19th and 21st.


----------



## Arcadian

I have the non-leather version of the official cover I purchased from BestBuy. I cancelled my order for the leather version from Amazon, as the delivery date wasn't until mid-November. While initially skeptical, I have grown to quite like this cover - mostly. It is incredibly easy to insert and remove the Voyage, and I love the way the cover magnetically locks with a satisfying "snap" to the back of the cover when you flip it over. Really my only complaint relates to the feel of the cover sides when it is in the reading position. The sides of the front flap are actually quite sharp, and I find myself repositioning my hand often while reading to find a more comfortable spot. I'm hoping that these edges will soften with use. I have 14 days to "wear it in" before I won't be able to return it to BestBuy. I would be interested to know if this is also a problem with the leather cover. Have any of you with the leather version experienced this?


----------



## dowisetrepla

I have the official Amazon non-leather cover and I love it! When I first got it, I wasn't sure about the flip top design but I got used to it really quickly, and when you flip it over it sticks to the back of the case so it's not just hanging there. It's really nice. I'm really happy with it. I'm thinking of asking for the leather version for Christmas.


----------



## me3boyz

Didn't order a cover for my Voyage because I was hoping to use my old PW1 cover that I love. It reminds me of an old fashioned book. Well, got my Voyage & didn't realize they had moved the power button to the back (still getting used to _that_), so no go. Been reading without a cover for a week & I kind of like it. My hands don't hurt as much after reading for long periods of time either. Plus it slides into my little purse so much nicer! I just ordered this last night:



It's inexpensive enough that if I don't like it, I can keep looking. It also helps me wait for when Decal Girl releases her Voyage skins.


----------



## Kathy

Just saw this cover. It looks nice and it wakes up the Voyage.

http://www.amazon.com/ACcase-Kindle-Voyage-SmartShell-Case/dp/B00NSBYPT0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CW08RZ7Q1PBGXNV1GX1


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> Just saw this cover. It looks nice and it wakes up the Voyage.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ACcase-Kindle-Voyage-SmartShell-Case/dp/B00NSBYPT0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=1CW08RZ7Q1PBGXNV1GX1


I've been looking at that one too . . . . . kind of waiting for some reviews . . . . . also on the Fintie and Poetic


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've been looking at that one too . . . . . kind of waiting for some reviews . . . . . also on the Fintie and Poetic


I ordered it and another one. By the time my Voyage gets here I'll have 3 covers. I figure I can try them all and use the one I like best. Since it is only $9.99 I don't mind if I wind up with 2 of them. I'll switch around and find the best for me.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've been looking at that one too . . . . . kind of waiting for some reviews . . . . . also on the Fintie and Poetic


I keep looking at the Fintie covers because they are so inexpensive and I liked the Fintie I bought for son's PW. The only thing that is stopping me is that the frame the Kindle slides behind appears that it will cover the auto-light sensor. Since it has the autowake feature, it doesn't matter that there isn't a cut out on the back for the power button, but I want that light sensor to keep working.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I keep looking at the Fintie covers because they are so inexpensive and I liked the Fintie I bought for son's PW. The only thing that is stopping me is that the frame the Kindle slides behind appears that it will cover the auto-light sensor. Since it has the autowake feature, it doesn't matter that there isn't a cut out on the back for the power button, but I want that light sensor to keep working.


That's a definite issue -- but it appears there are two sorts of Fintie cases -- a 'folio' one where the device slides in a leather screen sleeve, and a 'hardshell' one where it fits in more like the PW does. I'd definitely go for the hardshell. On the product page, there's a selector menu so you can see the difference -- the available colors are not the same for both sorts. I don't think they actually have designed either one yet, though, and that's why the pictures aren't accurate.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's a definite issue -- but it appears there are two sorts of Fintie cases -- a 'folio' one where the device slides in a leather screen sleeve, and a 'hardshell' one where it fits in more like the PW does. I'd definitely go for the hardshell. On the product page, there's a selector menu so you can see the difference -- the available colors are not the same for both sorts. I don't think they actually have designed either one yet, though, and that's why the pictures aren't accurate.


It is the folio I was looking at, I'll check out the hard shell. I presumed the folio pictures were accurate since they show the cut-out at the word "Kindle" on the bottom of the frame - which is what I think will let the magnet work for auto-wake. I actually tried the Voyage in the PW Finite folio case and it fits nice and snug, but the magnet is in the wrong place for the auto-wake even though it shuts securely with the magnet that is there.

I thought about trying to cut magnet out and move it, but then I still have the problem with the light sensor being covered. As they say, "first world problems".


----------



## Patricia

Oberon covers are now available for the Voyage on the Oberon Design web site.


----------



## CAR

Patricia said:


> Oberon covers are now available for the Voyage on the Oberon Design web site.


I just looked and could not find Voyage covers.

Edit: I did find them, but for some reason you do not see Voyage until you get to the cover order page. Then you can select Kindle Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I just looked and could not find Voyage covers.
> 
> Edit: I did find them, but for some reason you do not see Voyage until you get to the cover order page. Then you can select Kindle Voyage.


Yeah -- I figured that out, too. You can't use there 'which is my kindle' page to find it -- they don't have it there yet, but they will let you choose a cover for a voyage when you pick a style. But, still, it doesn't appear you can see how it will really fit in the cover. If it doesn't have an auto-wake magnet, it's important to be able to reach the button on the back. AND it's important the light sensor in the upper left corner is not covered.


----------



## Patricia

My concern is that auto light sensor, too.  I asked about that issue on Facebook, but haven't received a reply.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patricia said:


> My concern is that auto light sensor, too. I asked about that issue on Facebook, but haven't received a reply.


They may not realize it's there. I only noticed it by accident -- saw it as a smudge and then realized what it was when it didn't come off.  I don't believe there's anything in the documentation a customer gets about it being there. Not sure if these sorts of vendors get any additional material to use when designing accessories. I'd guess not!


----------



## larryb52

I just received a cover by incipio as I disliked the amazon orgami and I like this one even less than the amazon one, it looks cheap for 30 bucks and bulky looking , I'm sorta perplexed that they would design a great reader and the covers are like a second thought....got to think on this...


----------



## larryb52

I wrote amazon and gave them my thoughts on lack of cover options and I got a semi 'fill in the blanks' e mail response...I wrote M-edge but they replied with, no new kindle covers and I looked at the Oberon but its pricy and I couldn't actually see what the inside looked like nor could I find if it had a cut out for the back button. I may have to go with the orgami cover but it would be sliding sideways , for now I'm using a 3rd party kindle 4 cover with bands on the corner that just hold the voyage down, I left the right corner off to reach the button...hummm maybe I should stick with this but sad commentary when you buy a 200 buck reader and have to  rig another cover to work with it...just my 2 cents....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Which Incipio did you try, Larry? Can you link to it?


----------



## Patricia

I ended up ordering this one for now.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ORGIWRG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## larryb52

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which Incipio did you try, Larry? Can you link to it?


this is the one and I did try it and I got scared taking the voyage out as it was so locked into the cover I was afraid I would crack it (voyage), I got it out but it will never go back in. It's going back. The cover has magnets but they only hold the cover together. However when you put the voyage in the cover will not close for the magnets to hold...I may just not use a cover, I thought for a minute of the actual amazon 60 buck leather cover but I can't or won't spend that...I may get the oragami plastic cover from bbuy for 30 bucks and live with that....

http://www.amazon.com/Incipio-Journal-Cover-Kindle-Voyage/dp/B00IU7CEEA/ref=sr_1_11?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1414623023&sr=1-11

I was really hoping M edge would come through but no I think they have money issues...this reminds me on my nexus 7 2nd generation and finding a cover...


----------



## Tripp

Like others here, I am really struggling with the lack of good options.  I keep checking Amazon for newly added covers and am waiting for reviews.  I can read my V "nekkid" but am anxious for a good case...patience is a virtue...I need to keep saying that.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- I figured that out, too. You can't use there 'which is my kindle' page to find it -- they don't have it there yet, but they will let you choose a cover for a voyage when you pick a style. But, still, it doesn't appear you can see how it will really fit in the cover. If it doesn't have an auto-wake magnet, it's important to be able to reach the button on the back. AND it's important the light sensor in the upper left corner is not covered.


Interesting point Ann about the power button and light sensor. The cover would need to have a magnet. And the light sensor could present a challenge for them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patricia said:


> I ended up ordering this one for now.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ORGIWRG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've been looking at that as well, Patricia -- and I see that it's now in stock. What color did you get? Be sure to let us know when you get it!


----------



## Ronald

The black one is only five bucks shipped, and it looks a lot like my Paperwhite case.
Ron


----------



## Susan J

Ronald said:


> The black one is only five bucks shipped, and it looks a lot like my Paperwhite case.
> Ron


Thanks for pointing that out, Ronald. I ordered the Poetic flip case in brown but this black one was too good of a bargain to pass up. This way if I hate the flip option, I have an alternative plus it is already available.


----------



## Andra

larryb52 said:


> I just received a cover by incipio as I disliked the amazon orgami and I like this one even less than the amazon one, it looks cheap for 30 bucks and bulky looking , I'm sorta perplexed that they would design a great reader and the covers are like a second thought....got to think on this...


My incipio cover is going back as well. It's heavier than I like, the material is weird, it is too hard to get the device in and out, the power button thing on the back didn't work well, the magnet neither holds the case closed nor does it turn the V on, and $30 was a bit much to spend on a case that annoyed me that much. I really liked the color though.
This is the one that I got.


So I am also looking for other options. I like the look of some of Poetic's cases, but they don't show the insides and I want to know how it attaches when I order...


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I'm really not happy with the naked Voyage. This is the first time I've had a new Kindle and no cover. The K1 came with a cover. With the KK and PW1 I ordered Amazon's covers and got them before the device. This time since I'm unwilling to pay Amazon's price for its cover.... I have a Poetic cover on order and it's supposed to ship tomorrow. Out of the blue I got an email from Amazon the other day saying if it doesn't ship tomorrow, they're going to cancel the order. Where they get off doing that and just making me reorder is beyond me.

What I ordered is I hope the same as the cover I had from Poetic for the PW. It's a flip top, which I thought I got only for a special temporary need and found I liked better than the Amazon case (mostly because of weight but also because of the way my fingers could slide into the cover behind the PW). Yes, it's more cheaply made, but that was reflected in the price big time. I too am worried about the particulars of the Poetic case, but because the PW one worked so well, I'm optimistic. I want the automatic on/off, want it to stand up on its own nicely, want the place to stick my fingers, want the page turn buttons to still work well, etc.

With luck it won't be much longer before I know for sure.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

If anyone wants photos of the top-flip Incipio in blue, let me know. That's what I've got, and I'm liking it more and more. I got that instead of the more book-like side hinge incipio because the side hinge one looked bulky and I wasn't sure about how the cover folded back (whether it would stick out, etc.)


----------



## bordercollielady

I am also getting impatient with the lack of nice Voyage covers that open like a book.  I just don't like the Flip covers.  I am beginning to think that - due to the ON/OFF button being on the back,  that might be keeping some vendors - like Oberon (how can they put a big hole in the middle of their leather).. from making them.


----------



## bordercollielady

Cobbie said:


> I spoke with a representive at Oberon and she said the Voyage covers do have the wake/sleep feature and do not cover the light sensor on the top left corner. (How Ann found this I will never know. ) Bordercollielady is correct, there is no opening on the back for the power button.


I guess - if they have the wake/sleep feature - we wouldn't need to use the power button most of the time.


----------



## bordercollielady

Very excited.. Just ordered a Saddle Owl Oberon cover for the Voyage!  Will let you know how it works out when it comes but I know I will love it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cobbie said:


> I spoke with a representive at Oberon and she said the Voyage covers do have the wake/sleep feature and do not cover the light sensor on the top left corner. (How Ann found this I will never know. )


Let me explain. 

On one of the first couple of days while I was admiring my new Precioussssss, I was buffing with a 'fuzzy finger' microfiber screen cleaner. I was tilting it this way and that to find smudges that needed to be buffed off. I noticed one in the upper left that was remarkably regular. And that would NOT buff off.  A lightbulb went on and I realized that must be the light sensor.


----------



## CAR

Cobbie said:


> I spoke with a representive at Oberon and she said the Voyage covers do have the wake/sleep feature and do not cover the light sensor on the top left corner. (How Ann found this I will never know. ) Bordercollielady is correct, there is no opening on the back for the power button.
> 
> The rep. had to check with the production department about these questions and came back for clarification about the placement of the light sensor so I hope this information she gave me about that is correct.


Wow this is great news. It looks like a Oberon will be "the" cover to get for the Voyage. It may even solve the small bezel issues for me. Very interesting Thank You!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Wow this is great news. It looks like a Oberon will be "the" cover to get for the Voyage. It may even solve the small bezel issues for me. Very interesting Thank You!


My concern with the Oberon is -- while they're exceedingly well made and excellent quality -- I just feel like it's going to add too much weight and bulk to the device. I've felt that way since my 3rd gen keyboard. I had an Oberon cover for the original kindle -- which was a bulkier device anyway, as well as being rather more fragile and, to me, kind of klunky looking. So I was comfortable paying for the extra protection and style. But, for me beginning with the 2nd gen devices (though I never had one of them) I have liked the styling of the kindles so don't want so much to 'hide' it.

The K1 was held in the case via straps or velcro -- I'm not a 'hater' of velcro, but I'm not keen on it at all either. So I opted for straps, which worked on that size device. But, especially with the kindles released since 2011 and later, the cover designs that form fit to them just look much better to me. The devices are small enough that straps on the corners feel a bit much. And they don't offer the velcro any more -- not that I'd be interested in it anyway.

Further -- when the device cost $359 as my first kindle did, it was worth it to me to spend another $65 to protect it. But even at $200 I'm not seeing the need to spend $75. For me the Amazon covers this time are seriously overpriced for what they are -- partly because the top flip doesn't appeal to me at all and the plastic one (the only one I've had my hands on) feels flimsy. I have had them for my previous kindles since the K1 and, while not cheap, they were, for me, exactly what I wanted and very well designed.

I know for $75 you're getting a much better product from Oberon. But I feel like the voyage doesn't need the protection the same way my first kindle did. Plus, I'm sure it won't be form fitted and I'm concerned that will, to some extent, affect how well the page turn 'buttons' work. And even when I look and think, "oh, but it'd feel so nice to hold," I am back at extra weight and bulk. 

Obviously it's all very subjective -- but I'm seriously considering, at this point, the Fintie mentioned earlier in the thread. They look nice, are not too expensive, and if they're as well made as the cover from them I have for my 2013PW that'll do me. I'm waiting to hear what the person who ordered one thinks and/or to see a few more reviews on the product page.


----------



## Linjeakel

I found this ForeFront case on Amazon UK that's only £14.99. I've ordered it and it's on the way and I have high hopes for it.

Firstly it's a book style cover - not a flip top origami thingy like the official cover. It has a shell style back and a thin front with faux leather that has a patterned finish - a smooth finish always seems to show scratches more. It doesn't say that it has a magnetic closure, though it does have a magnet because it has the auto sleep/wake feature. It also comes with a free stylus and screen protector, though I doubt I would use either of those. There's a choice of nine colours. With the official cover coming in at £39.99 for the non-leather one, this one has to be worth a look at. I could get two in different colours and still be better off _and_ get the style I prefer.

Strangely, it shipped a couple of days ago by ordinary mail but the expected date of deliver is November 28th!  I'm hoping I'll actually get it before my Voyage arrives on Tuesday.  I'll report back, but if I don't like it I'll try something else, so keep the reviews coming!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks quite nice, Linda. I bet it is a magnetic closure based on shape on the right side.  Let us know how it works!  And then we'll have to go looking this side of the pond for it!


----------



## Kathy

Linjeakel said:


> I found this ForeFront case on Amazon UK that's only £14.99. I've ordered it and it's on the way and I have high hopes for it.
> 
> Firstly it's a book style cover - not a flip top origami thingy like the official cover. It has a shell style back and a thin front with faux leather that has a patterned finish - a smooth finish always seems to show scratches more. It doesn't say that it has a magnetic closure, though it does have a magnet because it has the auto sleep/wake feature. It also comes with a free stylus and screen protector, though I doubt I would use either of those. There's a choice of nine colours. With the official cover coming in at £39.99 for the non-leather one, this one has to be worth a look at. I could get two in different colours and still be better off _and_ get the style I prefer.


This looks really nice. More like the paperwhite cover. Hope they bring it to the U.S.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> This looks really nice. More like the paperwhite cover. Hope they bring it to the U.S.


Yeah -- I just checked and it's definitely not in the US store.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> My concern with the Oberon is -- while they're exceedingly well made and excellent quality -- I just feel like it's going to add too much weight and bulk to the device.


I agree with you Ann. But if in my case it allows me to grip the Voyage better so I can use the pagepress senors easier, the extra bulk may be a good thing for me. It would be nice to see some reviews first.


----------



## bordercollielady

Cobbie said:


> Yes, the "grip factor" with with the Oberon is definitely a plus.


That is what I'm thinking. I have small hands, If I hold the bare Voyage in my left hand, I cannot reach the buttons at all with my left hand. So I use my right hand to turn pages, but its not very comfortable since my left hand is completely stretched out. In fact, my left hand hurts a bit today after doing a lot of reading last night. I'm hoping I can get a better grip with my left hand.. that isn't as uncomfortable. I just love the Oberons too. Gives me the feeling I'm reading an old-fashioned book.


----------



## CAR

I have pretty much made up my mind.  If I get a good Voyage in December.  I will order Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine for it after the holidays in January.  Who knows, maybe I will be the first one to review the Oberon Voyage Cover.


----------



## Neo

I was all set to get an Oberon for my Voyage and about to place my order - but after asking repeatedly on FB, it seems they are only changing the straps position, and basically keeping the PW cover dimensions. I don't mind the high price point of the Oberon, as I know it's a beautiful product that will outlast the Kindle, and I just love holding my Kindle in it (I've had an Oberon for each of my Kindles). But at that price point, I expect a cover that will fit the Voyage perfectly, not a larger "recycled" cover  . So I have to find another cover now


----------



## CAR

Oberon have confirmed that the cover will have the auto wake feature. Also the cover will not have a hole for the power button,  that's great news to me.  The cover does have it's own part number.  The published dimensions will be the last piece of the puzzle.  Gives me time to decide between the Celtic Hounds or the Dragon cover in wine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I decided to go with the Fintie

Fintie Voyage Cover, smartshell, in purple

It's due to come this week . . . I hope I like it. It ends up being $12 with shipping which doesn't seem like too much for an experiment. But, having used the Voyage for near 2 weeks with no cover, and having the experience of previous kindles (like the PW) with a cover, I've decided I prefer it WITH than WITHOUT.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Neo said:


> I was all set to get an Oberon for my Voyage and about to place my order - but after asking repeatedly on FB, it seems they are only changing the straps position, and basically keeping the PW cover dimensions. I don't mind the high price point of the Oberon, as I know it's a beautiful product that will outlast the Kindle, and I just love holding my Kindle in it (I've had an Oberon for each of my Kindles). But at that price point, I expect a cover that will fit the Voyage perfectly, not a larger "recycled" cover . So I have to find another cover now


OR you could do what I did and order a small Oberon journal. The dimensions are a bit smaller than the Kindle cover and the design I loved only came in the journals. I have my velcro ready to attach my Kindle to the cover and my little magnet to take advantage of the wake-up feature. My journal should arrive this week and I will let you know how it works out.

Denise


----------



## laughinggravy

Hi guys, re Oberon -Neo - me too. I've been in touch with customer services and they tell me that indeed, no cut through for on/off (they do have small discs cut out to the back for other devices) but the magnetic auto sleep should be ok. But for me the deal-breaker is that they aren't changing the dimensions from the Paperwhite case. The Paperwhite seems quite a bit smaller in height particularly and I don't want the extra bulk. The cases are heavy enough. So basically it is exactly the Paperwhite case, but with the magnet just moved from the corner to the centre. 

AnelaBella - interested to hear how it goes with you. Small journo cover is what dimension?

This is what I'm seeing with loads of 3rd party cases, they are just the Paperwhite cases, sold for the Voyage, unless they are the plastic 'tray' type - which I do prefer. I'm beginning to think I'm going to get a very cheap 'tray' type case, cut out the tray and glue it to the inside of the small journo cover from Oberon, if the dimensions are right 

Concerning the Forefront, as someone above mentioned they say it is dispatched but the delivery date is for end of Nov. That's because they haven't been released yet and the company is showing them as dispatched, which is dubious practice at best.  

I contacted them and eventually, after quite a few mails receiving, of all things, an out of office reply, the company told me the product hadn't been released yet. I asked them how on earth they could dispatch something that was not yet released and... no reply. Amazon contacted them on my behalf for a refund. There's a thread on this at MobileRead. It could be that the cases are great, but I don't like their business model.

Its a real drag Amazon don't just produce a case like the Paperwhite's.


----------



## laughinggravy

Just pottering round the net to try and find something and I have come across this:
http://www.reddit.com/r/kindle/comments/2huu54/paperwhite_style_covers_for_the_kindle_voyage/
the poster says they have been told by amazon that Paperwhite type cases are in the pipeline due to popular demand.
Dunno if its true but perhaps reason to hope......


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

laughinggravy said:


> AnelaBella - interested to hear how it goes with you. Small journo cover is what dimension?


5" x 6.875" While not significantly smaller than the Kindle Paperwhite, any little bit matters to me. Also, I wanted a certain pattern in a certain color.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Given that reddit comment, here's what I'd suggest:

Contact Amazon and tell 'em exactly why you don't like the current cover offerings and request the side open-like-a-book kind: [email protected] The more they hear the dissatisfaction, the faster they'll work to get something else out.

You CAN return any item purchased from Amazon within 30 days and pay only the cost of return shipping.  For any who sprung for the current cover, if it's not exactly what you want, that's what I'd do.  There are cheaper 3rd party covers that are available now that still might not be EXACTLY what you want, but if you have to eat the cost until the Zon one comes, I'd rather eat $12 than $45 or $60.


----------



## Emmalita

It's kind of weird.  I didn't think I would like the Origami cover at all, but now that I've been using it for a week or two, I've really grown to like it.  I can understand why people don't like the flip top.  That is still a little awkward, but I really like how the cover is propped up in both portrait and landscape more.  I didn't really expect it to work in landscape because Amazon doesn't show it that way on their site, but it works great like that!  Covers are a pretty personal thing though, so I wouldn't say this one, or any cover for that matter, is for everyone.


----------



## CAR

Well I went to the Facebook Page, that's when I saw the Oberon Dragon cover.  Got to have that one.. fancy yet manly.


----------



## Neo

*AnelaBelladonna *- that's what I've decided to do too, kind of.

When the Paperwhite first came out, Oberon didn't adjust the size of their cover, and just used the Touch covers. I was really unhappy with the size (it was just too big, too much space around the Kindle), so I sold it and got a Baby K Oberon instead. Took it to a cobbler who adjusted the straps for me, and I was in heaven, lol.

So looking at the dimensions of the various Oberon covers on their website, I think I may be able to just reuse my current adjusted cover, with just resizing the straps again . The only thing that I would be missing, is the auto-wake feature, so I'm thinking of just getting a magnet for that. *AnelaBelladonna*, could you please share which magnets you will be using to repurpose your journal please?

*laughinggravy*, you may be able to get a Baby K Oberon and repurpose it too? The dimensions of the Baby K cover are:5.25" x 6.875" (so very close to AnelaBelladonna's journal).

Another interesting piece of information: if you contact Oberon directly, they may be able to accommodate a different color/design combination than what is shown on the website. I contacted them and asked if they would be able to make my beloved Cloud Dragon in black again, and they were extremely kind and said yes 

*Car*, it's an excellent choice - but I may be biased, the Cloud Dragon has been my cover since ever it first came out (I've always had it in black though, they used to offer it originally), and I am yet to tire of it 

*Cobbie*, I NEED some of those fuzzy fingers too !!!!!


----------



## CAR

Neo said:


> *Car*, it's an excellent choice - but I may be biased, the Cloud Dragon has been my cover since ever it first came out (I've always had it in black though, they used to offer it originally), and I am yet to tire of it


Thanks Neo. Well as it turns out, I already ordered my Cloud Dragon in Wine tonight. Now all I need is a Voyage to put in it


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I'm sure that can be arranged, lol.


I may even have an idea of who could help


----------



## Neo

CAR said:


> Thanks Neo. Well as it turns out, I already ordered my Cloud Dragon in Wine tonight. Now all I need is a Voyage to put in it


Congratulations, I know you will love it, and Wine is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Did some one say "fuzzy fingers"?


----------



## Linjeakel

laughinggravy said:


> Concerning the Forefront, as someone above mentioned they say it is dispatched but the delivery date is for end of Nov. That's because they haven't been released yet and the company is showing them as dispatched, which is dubious practice at best.
> 
> I contacted them and eventually, after quite a few mails receiving, of all things, an out of office reply, the company told me the product hadn't been released yet. I asked them how on earth they could dispatch something that was not yet released and... no reply. Amazon contacted them on my behalf for a refund. There's a thread on this at MobileRead. It could be that the cases are great, but I don't like their business model.


That's an interesting discovery. If that's really the case I may just cancel my order too. I'll have to see if I can get a straight answer out of them.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> I decided to go with the Fintie
> 
> Fintie Voyage Cover, smartshell, in purple
> 
> It's due to come this week . . . I hope I like it. It ends up being $12 with shipping which doesn't seem like too much for an experiment. But, having used the Voyage for near 2 weeks with no cover, and having the experience of previous kindles (like the PW) with a cover, I've decided I prefer it WITH than WITHOUT.


I ordered the same one in black the other day, just because it was only a penny plus $4.99 shipping at the time for the color black. Pocket change, really, for an experiment. Haven't got it yet but with my Voyage having arrived today (can't wait to get home and play with it!), it should be here in another day or two also to see how they work together. I'm not thinking it will be perfect but something to try at least. I'm actually hoping I like it and that some of the other colors they show on the photo will come along soon, I like some of the color-leopard-y looking ones.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I ordered the Poetic flip case sometime ago. Then just recently I got a message from Amazon saying they'd cancel the order if it didn't ship 10/31. It didn't. So then I got a message from Amazon saying in effect, "It's now between you and the vendor. We're not charging your credit card because it hasn't shipped. Talk to them."

So I figure I'm not going to see that Poetic cover for quite some time. I had one for my PW1 and really liked it and expected to like it for the Voyage too.

In the meantime, I'm wildly unhappy with the naked Voyage. I just don't like holding it without a cover to tuck fingers into. I do want a flip top, and I'd order the Incipio if it had the wake feature, but not having it is a deal breaker. So I gave in and ordered the Amazon cover, and it came today. The way the Voyage sits into it is great. The auto wake is great. The way it makes a stand is great. However, as a device for holding the Voyage while reading it just doesn't cut it. I can force my fingers between the covers to hold, but the way the folds to make the stand go, it wants to buckle when I do that, and overall it just doesn't work well. It's slightly, but noticeably heavier than the Poetic cover for the PW1, so I feel I'm paying a weight premium for something less than satisfactory.

So I feel bad about it, but I'm going to keep it for a while hoping the Poetic shows up or something else comes along with the auto-wake feature, but it's going back before the 30 days expire.


----------



## CAR

ellenoc said:


> I ordered the Poetic flip case sometime ago. Then just recently I got a message from Amazon saying they'd cancel the order if it didn't ship 10/31. It didn't. So then I got a message from Amazon saying in effect, "It's now between you and the vendor. We're not charging your credit card because it hasn't shipped. Talk to them."
> 
> So I figure I'm not going to see that Poetic cover for quite some time. I had one for my PW1 and really liked it and expected to like it for the Voyage too.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm wildly unhappy with the naked Voyage. I just don't like holding it without a cover to tuck fingers into. I do want a flip top, and I'd order the Incipio if it had the wake feature, but not having it is a deal breaker. So I gave in and ordered the Amazon cover, and it came today. The way the Voyage sits into it is great. The auto wake is great. The way it makes a stand is great. However, as a device for holding the Voyage while reading it just doesn't cut it. I can force my fingers between the covers to hold, but the way the folds to make the stand go, it wants to buckle when I do that, and overall it just doesn't work well. It's slightly, but noticeably heavier than the Poetic cover for the PW1, so I feel I'm paying a weight premium for something less than satisfactory.
> 
> So I feel bad about it, but I'm going to keep it for a while hoping the Poetic shows up or something else comes along with the auto-wake feature, but it's going back before the 30 days expire.


My experience with the Voyage was almost exactly the same as yours. I did not like reading on a naked Voyage  Now my solution hopefully will be a Oberon cover that I ordered. But I know price and weight is a big issue with some. Hopefully we will find a great lower price and smaller cover for the Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So my Fintie Voyage cover came and I HIGHLY recommend it:



Before purchase I was concerned about the color -- the words used to describe the colors didn't match what my eyes saw. But based on the color of the 'purple' one I got, you can safely go by what you see.

The Voyage fits perfectly in the case. Auto wake/sleep works. Cover stays closed with a magnet. The back has a nice contrasting black surround. The power button is readily accessible -- but not really needed with the auto wake. The only minor quibble I have is that there's no tab at the front to help you open it -- but that's really no different than the Fintie I have for my PW so it didn't really surprise me.

In short, I am PERFECTLY satisfied. PLUS it was promised for Nov 6 to 12 and arrived today, the 5th. It's absolutely worth the money -- even the extra $5 for a color that's NOT black. AND it's in stock NOW -- the others of this style are not available for 3 to 5 days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did some one say "fuzzy fingers"?


hehehe....I turned Ann on to Fuzzy Fingers...which I got from a friend. LOVE my fuzzy fingers....I might need some more. They make great stocking stuffers, too.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> hehehe....I turned Ann on to Fuzzy Fingers...which I got from a friend. LOVE my fuzzy fingers....I might need some more. They make great stocking stuffers, too.
> 
> Betsy


Yes -- sorry -- I should have credited Betsy.  I have one that goes with me in my purse and one that lives next to 'my spot' on the couch.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So my Fintie Voyage cover came and I HIGHLY recommend it:
> 
> 
> 
> Before purchase I was concerned about the color -- the words used to describe the colors didn't match what my eyes saw. But based on the color of the 'purple' one I got, you can safely go by what you see.
> 
> The Voyage fits perfectly in the case. Auto wake/sleep works. Cover stays closed with a magnet. The back has a nice contrasting black surround. The power button is readily accessible -- but not really needed with the auto wake. The only minor quibble I have is that there's no tab at the front to help you open it -- but that's really no different than the Fintie I have for my PW so it didn't really surprise me.
> 
> In short, I am PERFECTLY satisfied. PLUS it was promised for Nov 6 to 12 and arrived today, the 5th. It's absolutely worth the money -- even the extra $5 for a color that's NOT black. AND it's in stock NOW -- the others of this style are not available for 3 to 5 days.


Okay, you have convinced me to try this case, I do not like a nekkid Kindle! I went with the color they are calling Navy and hope it is closer to the teal blue it appears on my screen. I will probably order another one in the future if they bring out the fun patterns for the Voyage. I have a delivery date of the 12-14th, if it arrives sooner, great.

Are you using the page-turn buttons? Any difference in how they "feel" in this case?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Okay, you have convinced me to try this case, I do not like a nekkid Kindle! I went with the color they are calling Navy and hope it is closer to the teal blue it appears on my screen. I will probably order another one in the future if they bring out the fun patterns for the Voyage. I have a delivery date of the 12-14th, if it arrives sooner, great.
> 
> Are you using the page-turn buttons? Any difference in how they "feel" in this case?


Yay!

I think the color will be closer to teal -- but, of course, can't promise.  I am hoping for some of the patterns later on as well.

The page turn buttons work just fine in the case, and even with the cover turned back. I haven't even adjusted the sensitivity and feedback I had set. I think it's because the case fits virtually 'skin tight'. And it adds almost no weight.

FWIW, there are covers from ACcover, ACcase, and OMOTON that look very similar, cost slightly more, and will be available later this week or next.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes -- sorry -- I should have credited Betsy.  I have one that goes with me in my purse and one that lives next to 'my spot' on the couch.


I was just feeling like I had started a Fuzzy Finger addiction.   

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> So my Fintie Voyage cover came and I HIGHLY recommend it:
> 
> 
> 
> Before purchase I was concerned about the color -- the words used to describe the colors didn't match what my eyes saw. But based on the color of the 'purple' one I got, you can safely go by what you see.
> 
> The Voyage fits perfectly in the case. Auto wake/sleep works. Cover stays closed with a magnet. The back has a nice contrasting black surround. The power button is readily accessible -- but not really needed with the auto wake. The only minor quibble I have is that there's no tab at the front to help you open it -- but that's really no different than the Fintie I have for my PW so it didn't really surprise me.
> 
> In short, I am PERFECTLY satisfied. PLUS it was promised for Nov 6 to 12 and arrived today, the 5th. It's absolutely worth the money -- even the extra $5 for a color that's NOT black. AND it's in stock NOW -- the others of this style are not available for 3 to 5 days.


It looks a lot like the Paperwhite cover. Does it have the same feel?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> It looks a lot like the Paperwhite cover. Does it have the same feel?


Close. . . . a bit smoother finish, I'd say. Less textured. But comfortable to hold, for sure.


----------



## Susan J

I guess I'm the exception on this cover.  I really don't like it much but it will do until I find something better.  I weighed it and it only adds 3 ounces but I think that is because the front cover feels as though it is just a piece of covered cardboard.  It closes securely so would be good for traveling but it doesn't open as easily as my MoKo paperwhite case that I loved.  Since my main purpose in getting a cover is to give me something comfortable to grip, this Fintie just doesn't meet my needs.


----------



## Kathy

I have 2 different ones on order and have one I had bought but don't like and this is before I even have the Voyage. I do like the look of the Finte.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan J said:


> I guess I'm the exception on this cover. I really don't like it much but it will do until I find something better. I weighed it and it only adds 3 ounces but I think that is because the front cover feels as though it is just a piece of covered cardboard. It closes securely so would be good for traveling but it doesn't open as easily as my MoKo paperwhite case that I loved. Since my main purpose in getting a cover is to give me something comfortable to grip, this Fintie just doesn't meet my needs.


I think it's possible the ACcase and OMOTON covers that come out in the next week or so, which are slightly higher priced, will have slightly better quality -- might feel more 'real'. They look to be a very similar style.

The Fintie is PU leather -- which is not 'real' leather but, as I understand it, a sort of leather laminated product. I don't think the base is cardboard, though . . . probably plastic.

For now, for me, it does what I need/want it to do. But there's every chance I'll get another one at some point. 

Compared to the plastic $45 Amazon top flip origami -- it's way WAY better!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yay!
> 
> I think the color will be closer to teal -- but, of course, can't promise.  I am hoping for some of the patterns later on as well.
> 
> The page turn buttons work just fine in the case, and even with the cover turned back. I haven't even adjusted the sensitivity and feedback I had set. I think it's because the case fits virtually 'skin tight'. And it adds almost no weight.
> 
> FWIW, there are covers from ACcover, ACcase, and OMOTON that look very similar, cost slightly more, and will be available later this week or next.


Excellent, thanks for the information. It looks a lot like the Amazon PW case in that it fits right in there and is the hard shell versus the leather fintie that has the cut-out frame around/over the bezel. The hard shell seems like just that extra little bit of protection that will make me happy.


----------



## kschles

I have the Omoton case for my Paperwite and am very happy with it. Waiting for my Voyage (Dec 4 ETA, sigh)' and will probably try the Omton for that as well. They have some interesting map designs.


----------



## Ronald

Just got mine. (Fintie)
Built cheaply? Yes, but the best five bucks I've spent in a long time.
Much more comfortable to hold and gives me some protection.
Highly recommend.
Ron


----------



## Tripp

Well, I finally found a cover I think I am going to like. Finte came out with a folio case. It will be a little bulkier than the smartshell case, but that's what I like. I picked out the navy. If I like it, I will look to see if it comes out in the graphic map design. That is what I really want.


----------



## bordercollielady

I got my Oberon Owl cover in Saddle.  Love it!  Some things I found:  The magnet is attached to the cardboard insert in the front cover.  It works great at turning the Voyage on and off so I won't need access to the on/off button.
I used to remove the inserts but will only remove the back one.  

It accomplishes what I wanted.  I can hold the Voyage with the cover folded back,  my left hand tucked into the space between the front cover and (since I didn't remove it) - the front insert,  (or the front insert and the leather inside cover) and my fingers reach the "page-turn" buttons.  I won't need to read two handed anymore.  I'm still working at putting the extra charm on the bungee.  That's my only disappointment.  The charm is a tree, not an owl but that's ok.  

Another change - altho this may have been changed awhile ago - is they replaced leather strips with elastic to hold the Kindle in place.  Not a big thing.  Also I didn't have to ask them to not include the felt on the inside front cover which always bothered my allergies.

All in all,  its gorgeous.     I don't find the extra weight an issue - but I have been using Oberons for a long time so I'm used to them.  If you want a lightweight cover - this isn't going to work for you.


----------



## Patricia

Thanks for your Oberon cover review.  I ordered the Bold Celtic in fern green and it's out for delivery!!  I can't wait.  I NEED a little more bulk and I've missed having an Oberon.  I haven't had one for a long time.  I also always took the inserts out.  I'll have to check it out.

I also bought the Fintie cover and don't really care for it.  The navy color WAS navy, not the teal color on my screen.  I have a Fintie cover for my Paperwhite and I like it so much better than this one.  This one just seems cheap.


----------



## crebel

Patricia said:


> Thanks for your Oberon cover review. I ordered the Bold Celtic in fern green and it's out for delivery!! I can't wait. I NEED a little more bulk and I've missed having an Oberon. I haven't had one for a long time. I also always took the inserts out. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> I also bought the Fintie cover and don't really care for it. *The navy color WAS navy, not the teal color on my screen*. I have a Fintie cover for my Paperwhite and I like it so much better than this one. This one just seems cheap.


Rats, I was afraid of that, however I already got the e-mail this morning that it has shipped. For the price I can deal with boring Navy until they release something more interesting.

I hope someone posts a picture of their Voyage in an Oberon when they have them. I was able to modify my beautiful green Forest cover from the K1 for the KK, but it is way too big for the KV and I want that magnetic off/on. Maybe I will put a new Oberon for the KV on my Christmas list.


----------



## CAR

bordercollielady said:


> I got my Oberon Owl cover in Saddle. Love it! Some things I found: The magnet is attached to the cardboard insert in the front cover. It works great at turning the Voyage on and off so I won't need access to the on/off button.
> I used to remove the inserts but will only remove the back one.
> 
> It accomplishes what I wanted. I can hold the Voyage with the cover folded back, my left hand tucked into the space between the front cover and (since I didn't remove it) - the front insert, (or the front insert and the leather inside cover) and my fingers reach the "page-turn" buttons. I won't need to read two handed anymore. I'm still working at putting the extra charm on the bungee. That's my only disappointment. The charm is a tree, not an owl but that's ok.
> 
> Another change - altho this may have been changed awhile ago - is they replaced leather strips with elastic to hold the Kindle in place. Not a big thing. Also I didn't have to ask them to not include the felt on the inside front cover which always bothered my allergies.
> 
> All in all, its gorgeous.   I don't find the extra weight an issue - but I have been using Oberons for a long time so I'm used to them. If you want a lightweight cover - this isn't going to work for you.


Great News! So glad you love your new Oberon. They are still making my cover, but that's ok since I will not have a Voyage until Dec 9  I have a couple questions, Do the elastic strips interfere with the light sensor at all? And is the page turn sensor sensitivity the same, or did you have to adjust it?


----------



## MsBea

Here's another cover choice for the KV

OMOTON Kindle Voyage Smart Case Cover -- The Thinnest and Lightest PU leather Case Cover for the Latest Amazon Kindle Voyage with 6" Display and Built-in Light, Navy Blue


----------



## Jane917

I have just order the Finitie Smart shell in red for my Voyager. It is not expected to deliver until 11/19, but that is 10 days before expected delivery of the Voyager. Thanks for all the recommendations.


----------



## MsBea

Sorry, here's the link

OMOTON Kindle Voyage Smart Case Cover -- The Thinnest and Lightest PU leather Case Cover for the Latest Amazon Kindle Voyage with 6" Display and Built-in Light, Black


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Thanks for the Fintie review. Just ordered one. I could live with the origami, but...


----------



## CAR

MsBea said:


> Sorry, here's the link
> 
> OMOTON Kindle Voyage Smart Case Cover -- The Thinnest and Lightest PU leather Case Cover for the Latest Amazon Kindle Voyage with 6" Display and Built-in Light, Black


How can a product that will not be released until Nov 10. Have over 2000 reviews?

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MsBea

They are probably reviews for the Paperwhite


----------



## Kathy

The OMOTON looks nice. I need to wait until I get the 2 I have on order now and compare it to the one I've already received. If I don't like any of them, I'll give this one a try.


----------



## Kathy

Just got a notification that the Acase I ordered has shipped. It was due by Nov. 10th. before the notice. Now it says it "Shipped Expected delivery: Friday, December 5, 2014 - Monday, December 22, 2014 by 8pm ".   I wonder what they are using to deliver it? It is being shipped with USPS. I have heard of snail mail but that is a little ridiculous.


----------



## MsBea

Maybe the postal carrier is driving it to your house?


----------



## Kathy

MsBea said:


> Maybe the postal carrier is driving it to your house?


He must be crawling.


----------



## bordercollielady

Here is my Voyage in my new Oberon Cover:



















_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Patricia

Very pretty, bordercollielady!  I thought the straps were always elastic.  Did they change them at some point?

Is the light sensor unaffected by the straps?


----------



## bordercollielady

Patricia said:


> Very pretty, bordercollielady! I thought the straps were always elastic. Did they change them at some point?
> 
> Is the light sensor unaffected by the straps?


The straps on my K3 Oberon are leather.. so not sure when they changed it. The elastic is easier to stretch out.
And the light sensor is to the upper left of the left strap so it shouldn't interfere. I can see if you aren't careful and that strap slips, it could cover it,
but not unless you seriously move it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> How can a product that will not be released until Nov 10. Have over 2000 reviews?
> 
> Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


Those reviews are for the PW version cover from this company.


----------



## CAR

bordercollielady said:


> Here is my Voyage in my new Oberon Cover:


Very Nice!! Cannot wait for mine now  Grats bordercollielady 

_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## bordercollielady

CAR said:


> And is the page turn sensor sensitivity the same, or did you have to adjust it?


I didn't find any difference in the sensitivity.. the page turn buttons are completely unobstructed. The only thing that might change - is - given I plan to push the button with the same hand I use to hold the cover, my hand may not have as much downward strength as when I used two hands.. but so far - I am not finding that to be the case.


----------



## Linjeakel

After the discovery (see earlier in this thread) that in the UK the ForeFront covers that were supposedly dispatched last week aren't even released yet - which is why the delivery date is a month away - I decided to try a Fintie case. 

They were supposed to be released here on 10th November and I ordered one on the 5th. Despite the release date of the 10th, I received an email to it was dispatched on the 6th by FedEx. However, once again the delivery date is estimated for the end of the month and the tracking number in my email is, according to FedEx, invalid. It would seem they're listing goods as dispatched when in reality they haven't even got them yet to discourage you from going elsewhere.

At this point, I think the only seller in the UK who actually has real Voyage cases which are genuinely available now is Amazon themselves. I can't order from Amazon US as I get a message along the lines of  'this item can't be dispatched to your address'.

I'm not a fan of this somewhat underhand practice but I'm just going to have grit my teeth and wait for the ForeFront and Fintie covers I already ordered to arrive. If I like them I'll probably keep both as it'll be nice to have two different colours. I'll still have spent less that the cost of one Amazon plastic origami thingy and I'll have covers in the style I like. 

I'm grumpy now - patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## CAR

Well Oberon shipped my cover and I should get it Monday    But I will probably not open it until December 9, when I get the Voyage.  But I will be sure to post pictures and comments then.  I think the combination of the Oberon cover with the Voyage will be a great fit for me


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Well Oberon shipped my cover and I should get it Monday  *But I will probably not open it until December 9, when I get the Voyage.* But I will be sure to post pictures and comments then. I think the combination of the Oberon cover with the Voyage will be a great fit for me


Sure. Right. We believe you. 

(Seriously, though, you should check it to be sure it's not been damaged in shipping!  )


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Linjeakel said:


> I'm grumpy now - patience is not my strong suit.


You and me both. I've never gone through this before. Thinking back I realize a cover came with the K1, I ordered the Amazon cover for both my KK and PW1 and got the covers before the device. The KK cover was the one with hinges that kept causing the Kindle to do strange things, but it was a neat thing. In the end I got a refund for it and they let me keep it. I ripped the fastening stuff out of both the Amazon K1 cover and the KK cover and now my KK is velcroed into the K1 cover and my Kobo is velcroed into the KK cover.

I used the Amazon PW cover for my PW1 a long time. Loved the fit, hated the weight. When I needed a fliptop cover, I got a Poetic and used that ever after. Much cheaper construction, but very light and wonderful stand.

So now here I am. I ordered the Amazon origami cover in desperation to have something, but it's going back as soon as I get the Flintie I ordered when the Amazon wasn't good enough. The Flintie isn't my preferred fliptop, but I can put the Voyage in the old Poetic cover when I need it to stand up to transcribe notes. In the meantime I have a new Poetic ordered for the Voyage, but it may be months if ever when I see it. If it shows up or if someone else comes up with a fliptop with auto-wake.... Well, as my mother used to say, "If wishes were horses, beggars would ride."

I think it's all Amazon's fault for not giving the 3d party vendors demo models of new Kindles so they can design covers in time. That may force us to get Amazon's overpriced covers, but I bet they get a tsunami of returns every time.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sure. Right. We believe you.
> 
> (Seriously, though, you should check it to be sure it's not been damaged in shipping!  )


Ann you are a mind reader lol.


----------



## Marie Long

How does the Oberron covers work for the Voyage?? Because the power button is on the back of the device. So how do you turn the device on or wake it up from sleep mode without taking it out of the cover?

My Vera cover seems useless for the Voyage because I can't wake it up from sleep mode without taking it out of the cover and pressing the power button in the back. It's very inconvenient...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Marie Long said:


> How does the Oberron covers work for the Voyage?? Because the power button is on the back of the device. So how do you turn the device on or wake it up from sleep mode without taking it out of the cover?
> 
> My Vera cover seems useless for the Voyage because I can't wake it up from sleep mode without taking it out of the cover and pressing the power button in the back. It's very inconvenient...


Apparently, they're putting a magnet in the appropriate spot of the front cover so the auto wake/sleep works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> I also bought the Fintie cover and don't really care for it. The navy color WAS navy, not the teal color on my screen. I have a Fintie cover for my Paperwhite and I like it so much better than this one. This one just seems cheap.


Thanks for sharing this...I was concerned about that.


MsBea said:


> Sorry, here's the link
> 
> OMOTON Kindle Voyage Smart Case Cover -- The Thinnest and Lightest PU leather Case Cover for the Latest Amazon Kindle Voyage with 6" Display and Built-in Light, Black


Thanks for this...like some of the options...hmmm.... Although the options I like the best are not yet available for the Voyage.

Bordercollielady--like the quilt behind your covered Voyage!


----------



## bordercollielady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bordercollielady--like the quilt behind your covered Voyage!


Thanks Betsy! I needed some bright color in my life!!


----------



## CAR

Marie Long said:


> How does the Oberron covers work for the Voyage?? Because the power button is on the back of the device. So how do you turn the device on or wake it up from sleep mode without taking it out of the cover?
> 
> My Vera cover seems useless for the Voyage because I can't wake it up from sleep mode without taking it out of the cover and pressing the power button in the back. It's very inconvenient...


Yes as Ann also said, they have the auto wake feature. But also from what I understand, because they use high grade marine elastic straps. You can also reach the power button with your finger, without removing the Voyage from the cover, if needed.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think this analysis and conclusion has merit. In fact, on the page, it pretty much says that the page turn sensors will feel differently if the device is used in a cover. I think we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> In the mean time, I picked up an inexpensive sleeve  that I think will work well for me. I like that it has an extra pocket on both the front and back that I can slip my cell phone into. Closure is a thong that wraps around a couple of buttons. I anticipate being able to read comfortably with no cover but need something to protect the screen when it's in my purse.


I went 'au natural' with my PW1 and never looked back. Takes advantage of the lightweight factor. I also got a sleeve similar to this, but it's neoprene and quite protective. Also has a pocket on the front for cord, etc.

Nice thing is, it isnt size specific so most of the recent Kindles will fit. I wonder if it's still available? It was only $7 so it's a good deal.

http://kindle-case-cover.blogspot.com/2011/11/verteks-neoprene-sleeve-for-amazon.html


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I got my black Fintie and really like it. The finish is very similar to my Amazon PW2 cover. It feels slightly slicker but the grab factor is still good. It's not as thick or substantial as the PW2 but you can't beat the price point. Time will tell if I opt for any new ones that Amazon comes up with. Back my origami will go.
> 
> Thanks, *Ann*, for this substitution suggestion.


So no Oberon for you Cobbie?


----------



## Patricia

I ended up taking both cardboard inserts out of my Oberon and taping the magnet in the little pocket on the inside front cover.  It took me awhile to find the right spot, but it works.  I don't know why they don't just put it there to begin with.  I always liked sticking my hand inside the front cover to hold when reading, and it's much more comfortable without the inserts.  It's nice to be able to smell my Oberon again, too.


----------



## bordercollielady

Patricia said:


> I ended up taking both cardboard inserts out of my Oberon and taping the magnet in the little pocket on the inside front cover. It took me awhile to find the right spot, but it works. I don't know why they don't just put it there to begin with. I always liked sticking my hand inside the front cover to hold when reading, and it's much more comfortable without the inserts. It's nice to be able to smell my Oberon again, too.


That's a good idea.. I don't like the feel of the inserts... and yes - doesn't it smell great!


----------



## MsScarlett

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MVV0A1K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got the OMOTON case in the map pattern (I thought it went with the "Voyage" theme ). I really like it! Lightweight, auto wake, nice texture for holding. Very inexpensive as well.


----------



## PixelKnight

Nice! It looks pretty stylish


----------



## Tripp

Tripp said:


> Well, I finally found a cover I think I am going to like. Finte came out with a folio case. It will be a little bulkier than the smartshell case, but that's what I like. I picked out the navy. If I like it, I will look to see if it comes out in the graphic map design. That is what I really want.


I just got this in the mail today. It is very nice... the navy is more like a royal blue with maybe a hint of deep purple in the right light. It does add weight to the Voyage but not enough to bother me. It slides into the case from the side and is very snug. All the cutouts are in the right place to use the page turn and power buttons. It is exactly what I was looking for. I may find a case that I like better, but for now I am content.


----------



## CAR

Got my Oberon Cloud Dragon in Wine today. Ann was correct I had to open it to check for damage.  Currently waiting on my Voyage for arrival on Dec 9. I had some trouble getting the color to show true. The front cover picture is the closest to the true color, the full cover picture is a little red. Can't wait to put the Voyage in the cover. 

Edit: Also I think the leather was a little thinner on this cover then on my previous Oberon covers. It felt a little less heavy then I expected.

Edit 2: If you look very closely to the inside picture. Look at the middle wine color bare leather part, you can see some of the design impressions. This is also a hint that the leather is a little thinner on this cover. On my other Oberon covers they did not show the design on the back side. I am going to put this cover on a scale later today to confirm the exact weight .

Front Cover:



Full Cover:



And inside:



_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> No. Now go away!


Oh c'mon, I just came back   

Just wanted to say that I got my Voyage today (and what a fitting name, considering that it traveled halfway around the world to get to me! Thanks to my fairies !), and it will fit perfectly into my old Baby K Oberon - I just need to find a cobbler to adjust the straps (I still have the old model with the leather straps), which may not be so easy in a place where the official and national shoes are velvet flip flop


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

The Oberon covers really are beautiful. Too bad one of my major hangups is weight.

My Fintie shell cover arrived yesterday. I do like it. It will stay. The Amazon cover is going back. Yes, the Fintie feels a bit cheap (more so when it's empty), but that also means its very lightweight, and IMO that floppy/bendy part of the Amazon cover doesn't recommend itself as long-lasting either, particularly where it bends over when you open. I do prefer the magnetized way the Voyage goes in and stays in the Amazon cover. The Voyage fits in the Fintie very neatly via shaped corners, but getting it out is harder, and I plan to take mine out and use the old PW1 Poetic cover when I need a stand. One thing both covers could use is some bump or something to make opening easier. Right now I'm running my nails between the covers to get purchase to open. Probably just because the covers are so form-fitting and sleek.

Mine is the light blue color and pretty much matches what is shown for it on my computer screen. I like darker conservative covers, but my K1 and KK had black and brown covers. I learned when I move from one room to another and absent-mindedly put the Kindle down to do something or other, finding it again in a dark cover can be a challenge. My PW1 had the orange cover and spotting it was easier. So from now on it's light/bright covers for me.

Amazon did cancel my Poetic flip-top order, so I've decided to just wait until either that or another flip-top with auto-wake is in stock. I can buy 4 less expensive covers for the price of the unsatisfactory Amazon one.


----------



## Tripp

Quote from ellenoc:"The Voyage fits in the Fintie very neatly via shaped corners, but getting it out is harder"

This is exactly why I chose the Finte Folio instead.  And I agree, we can buy many covers for the price of the Origami cover.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Tonight at dinner, I set up my old PW1 Poetic case (empty), and simply rested the Voyage in its new Fintie case in front of it. Works very nicely without having to take the Voyage out of the Fintie case. So I'll use that as a workaround for now until Poetic or someone else actually is shipping what I'd prefer. Sure beats a $45-$55 case I don't much like. I think I actually like the feel of the page turn buttons better in this case. Maybe my imagination but they almost feel more like real buttons than naked or with the Amazon cover.

That leaves the auto light adjustment as the only thing I'm still fighting with. I've done the whole set what I want for dim lighting and set what I want for bright lighting several times. My Voyage does adjust the lighting. It just won't adjust it to what I want. Since I really only need 2 adjustments - one for the room where I read with lights on and one for bed without lights - I may just give up for now and if there's ever a software update that affects the adjustment ability try it again then.


----------



## CAR

Here are the cover weight comparison Paperwhite in Amazon leather vs Voyage in Oberon leather.

Paperwhite Leather Cover  5.6 oz    
Oberon Voyage Cover  7.3 oz  as measured on my cover with cardboard inserts in.
Paperwhite weights  WiFi 7.3 oz  3g  7.6oz
Voyage weights    WiFi  6.3 oz  3g 6.6 oz

Paperwhite in Amazon Leather cover  WiFi  12.9 oz  3g  13.2 oz
    Voyage in Oberon Leather cover    WiFi  13.6 oz  3g  13.9 oz    Total difference  .7 oz 
If you take the cardboard inserts out you could save another .3-.4 oz

So if someone is comfortable reading with a Paperwhite with a Amazon leather cover.  I would think .4 to .7 oz more, would not be too bad for most folks.  And like I have said before, I am hoping the Oberon will save the Voyage for me. 
Because I found the bezel too small for my hands holding the Voyage naked, or in the Amazon Origami cover.


----------



## mayfire

Thanks, Car, for those weights. I'm debating about adding an Oberon to my Voyage. Looks like the Oberon actually weighs more than the Voyage and would approximately double my reading weight. I'm not sure I want to do that. I do have one for my KK, but I'm enjoying this new lightweight.


----------



## laughinggravy

On the other hand, it does look like Oberon is trying to keep the weight down. I think the covers have been a bit thick in the past so if they're making them thinner I'd be pleased.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do love Oberon but am seriously considering using my V nekkid with the leather sleeve I got some time back for one of the Kindles.  Loving the light clean device.

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I guess one could say my inexpensive cover just moved into the not-so-expensive range because now that I have a cover I'm satisfied with, the swipe to wake of special offers annoyed me every time I had to do it. So adding to all the other gross self-indulgence of the Voyage, I just paid to get rid of the special offers, and they disappeared pretty much instantaneously.

Since weight is a major factor for me, you'd think I could join those who read their Kindles naked. I was forced to while waiting for at least the Amazon cover to arrive, but the fact is when I hold just the device, I hold it too tight or something. It makes my hands tired. I really want something I can push my fingers into and not really "hold" it at all. Thinking about this, I gave some consideration to adding a wide strap to the back myself, but the thought of cleaning the gunk I'd have to use to put it on off again if it didn't work killed that idea. Besides I know myself well enough to know I'd never put it in a sleeve every time I stopped reading. It would sit around naked and unprotected, one of the dogs would jump on it or knock it around or I would....

So... cover, no special offers, poorer but happy Voyage owner.


----------



## bordercollielady

CAR said:


> Got my Oberon Cloud Dragon in Wine today.


So beautiful CAR.. I love the wine color and the dragon is so dramatic. The more I use my Oberon, the happier I am with it. I enjoy holding it with my hand between the front cover and the inside leather.. It is so much easier on my hands. For me, this is the perfect reader!!


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So my Fintie Voyage cover came and I HIGHLY recommend it:
> 
> 
> 
> Before purchase I was concerned about the color -- the words used to describe the colors didn't match what my eyes saw. But based on the color of the 'purple' one I got, you can safely go by what you see.
> 
> The Voyage fits perfectly in the case. Auto wake/sleep works. Cover stays closed with a magnet. The back has a nice contrasting black surround. The power button is readily accessible -- but not really needed with the auto wake. The only minor quibble I have is that there's no tab at the front to help you open it -- but that's really no different than the Fintie I have for my PW so it didn't really surprise me.
> 
> In short, I am PERFECTLY satisfied. PLUS it was promised for Nov 6 to 12 and arrived today, the 5th. It's absolutely worth the money -- even the extra $5 for a color that's NOT black. AND it's in stock NOW -- the others of this style are not available for 3 to 5 days.


My Fintie case like this one arrived in yesterday's mail. I agree with everything Ann said, works great, perfectly serviceable, comfortable to hold and it does not interfere with the page turn buttons. The Navy color is a true navy, almost black, completely boring and has no "personality", but it satisfactory until I can find something more interesting. Excellent value for the price.


----------



## Kathy

CAR said:


> Here are the cover weight comparison Paperwhite in Amazon leather vs Voyage in Oberon leather.
> 
> Paperwhite Leather Cover 5.6 oz
> Oberon Voyage Cover 7.3 oz as measured on my cover with cardboard inserts in.
> Paperwhite weights WiFi 7.3 oz 3g 7.6oz
> Voyage weights WiFi 6.3 oz 3g 6.6 oz
> 
> Paperwhite in Amazon Leather cover WiFi 12.9 oz 3g 13.2 oz
> Voyage in Oberon Leather cover WiFi 13.6 oz 3g 13.9 oz Total difference .7 oz
> If you take the cardboard inserts out you could save another .3-.4 oz
> 
> So if someone is comfortable reading with a Paperwhite with a Amazon leather cover. I would think .4 to .7 oz more, would not be too bad for most folks. And like I have said before, I am hoping the Oberon will save the Voyage for me.
> Because I found the bezel too small for my hands holding the Voyage naked, or in the Amazon Origami cover.


Great information. Why is the Voyage cover heavier than the PW cover? Is it because of the shape?


----------



## Tatiana

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do love Oberon but am seriously considering using my V nekkid with the leather sleeve I got some time back for one of the Kindles. Loving the light clean device.
> 
> Betsy


I felt the same way, Betsy. I loved, for the first time, using my Voyage without a cover but I worried damaging it even tho' I have the Bear Motion felt sleeve. I got the OMOTON shell last week and I love it. It protects it yet it is still light...very different than my other Kindles in their Oberon covers. The OMOTON is not as fancy as the Oberon but for the present time it's just what I want. I do miss my lovely wine colored Celtic Hounds cover tho'. I just loved the feel and smell of the leather.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> Great information. Why is the Voyage cover heavier than the PW cover? Is it because of the shape?


I think Car is measuring the Oberon cover for Voyage against the Amazon cover for Paperwhite.


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think Car is measuring the Oberon cover for Voyage against the Amazon cover for Paperwhite.


OK, missed that. Thanks


----------



## DawnB

I got my Navy ACcase yesterday, while I really like it, it doesn't work with the magnetic stand I keep my Kindle on while reading in bed (the case doesn't work because there is no way to fold the cover front back while on the stand), so I decided to get a Black Fintie Folio instead to use when I take the Voyage out of the house (Folio will be easier to take the the Kindle in/out of then a hard shell case)

(For those that may wonder what the magnetic stand is I have a Levo Stand but instead of using the included device straps I stuck on SCOSCHE MagicMount Surface. I also have the Levo G2 Table Clamp model on my desk so using the MagicMounts allows me to quickly & easily move my iPad Mini & Kindle Voyage between rooms/stands then using the straps would.)


----------



## Linjeakel

My ForeFront cover finally turned up and it's ... OK. Given the fact that, even with delivery, it comes in at about a third the price of the Amazon cover, it's not bad at all.

The positives: the Voyage fits in the shell back very snuggly and doesn't seem in any danger of falling out. The auto on/off feature works, as does the magnet keeping the cover closed (of which more later). There's a cut out for access to the on/off button and the back is the same colour as the front but with a black border. The cover has a patterned finish, not smooth, which I think makes it look better and feels safer to hold. It comes with a matching stylus and a screen protector, should you want either of those.

The negatives: not many really, though the colour was a bit of a disappointment - I was expecting a sort of muted orangey tan but got a psychedelic neon tangerine.  The magnet which holds the cover closed is so strong it's actually a real struggle sometimes to open the cover at all! I originally thought that the metal tab on the front was badly scratched and chipped, but it turned out that there was a blue protective film on it - it honestly looked like the metal was chipped! - and once I got that off and polished the metal, it was fine.

So, on balance, for the money I paid, it's not bad and most importantly, it's the book style I prefer. It will certainly suffice till the Fintie cover arrives - they're quite good apparently.


----------



## Linjeakel

....and now my Fintie cover has also arrived. I like this one better than the ForeFront cover (see above post) especially the colour. Although this one isn't quite the purple I had hoped for it is a very pleasant sort of muted mulberry, much less garish than the neon tangerine of the FF cover.

As I think Ann mentioned, it doesn't have the metal clasp where you open it and that could lead to some wear and tear on that edge, but other than that it has an overall feel of slightly better quality than the FF cover, although they're almost identical. The auto on/off works and the magnet holding the cover closed works, but isn't quite so strong so there's no fight to get it open.

It's very neat and compact and I'm happy that I waited to get a book style cover and didn't go with the Amazon flip top origami thingy. I think Amazon may have shot themselves in the foot with that one. Despite our feedback though, I'd be surprised if they came up with a book style cover for the Voyage now - but I'll be interested to see what happens when the next version comes out, or the next new model.


----------



## loonlover

I too am pleased with the book style cover from Fintie. I think I must have the same color as Linda. It will do for this purple lover. It is nice to have the auto on/off feature working and is comfortable to hold.

I still have a Poetic Folio Case in lavender coming next week. I guess I will see which of these two I like the best and return the other one. Although the price of either one is low enough, I may just keep both. Definitely glad I didn't opt for the official case, both price and style wise.


----------



## crankyfart

looking at the Oberon covers here has got me tempted to get one for my voyage. but i've got a few questions before I jump into one. 

1) how snug is the corner straps? would the kindle "shift" or "move" around when you're reading on a bus or something?

2) I'm not really liking the side pocket. Do they allow the option to remove them and keep everything plain and simple?

3) Does this come with the magnetic on-off feature? I remember reading in this forum about people having to diy themselves and then seeing elsewhere that it used to come with it and etc.


----------



## bordercollielady

crankyfart said:


> looking at the Oberon covers here has got me tempted to get one for my voyage. but i've got a few questions before I jump into one.
> 
> 1) how snug is the corner straps? would the kindle "shift" or "move" around when you're reading on a bus or something?
> 
> 2) I'm not really liking the side pocket. Do they allow the option to remove them and keep everything plain and simple?
> 
> 3) Does this come with the magnetic on-off feature? I remember reading in this forum about people having to diy themselves and then seeing elsewhere that it used to come with it and etc.


Here are my answers:

1. My Voyage isn't shifting around in the straps. They are elastic but a heavy elastic. Its nice because it can be pulled out to get to the power button when you need to - but otherwise it keeps it taut.

2. I don't know if you can ask to have the side pocket removed. You probably need to talk to them directly. They have great CS - so I bet they would customize it.

3. Yes - they attached a magnet to the front cover insert.. which does the auto on/off function. Works great!

I love my Oberon!


----------



## crankyfart

Thanks for the reply! I've dropped them an email 2 days back. Now awaiting for their reply. I'll see how it goes.

On a side note,
Their 'Roof of Heaven' in Marigold and the 'Tree of Life' in Saddle looks really beautiful!


----------



## loonlover

The Poetic case came today. I've decided to keep both the Fintie and Poetic cases.The Fintie feels slightly nicer and does seem to a little bit better made. Neither feel like they have the durability to last forever.  This way I'll have a backup. Of course, I'm not sure I won't still spring for an Oberon at some point.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

loonlover said:


> The Poetic case came today.


How does the Poetic hold the Voyage? I've decided I'm not reordering the flip-top Poetic I want until they're actually shipping the things, which currently is shown as early December for anything but black. However, on the product page, the image is (I hope) of the PW cover, as it shows the device held behind a window cut out in the case in a way that would cover the page turn buttons on the Voyage (and the auto light adjusting sensor, although I've given up on that feature for now). If it does that, I don't care if they're giving them away, it won't do.


----------



## Susan J

ellenoc said:


> However, on the product page, the image is (I hope) of the PW cover, as it shows the device held behind a window cut out in the case in a way that would cover the page turn buttons on the Voyage (and the auto light adjusting sensor, although I've given up on that feature for now). If it does that, I don't care if they're giving them away, it won't do.


I just saw that too on the images for the green flip top cover. Since they changed the shipping from Nov. 14th to Dec. 5th, I cancelled it today. It does look as though it covers the page press.


----------



## loonlover

ellenoc said:


> How does the Poetic hold the Voyage? I've decided I'm not reordering the flip-top Poetic I want until they're actually shipping the things, which currently is shown as early December for anything but black. However, on the product page, the image is (I hope) of the PW cover, as it shows the device held behind a window cut out in the case in a way that would cover the page turn buttons on the Voyage (and the auto light adjusting sensor, although I've given up on that feature for now). If it does that, I don't care if they're giving them away, it won't do.


The Poetic case I ordered is like a book cover. However it does not have the lines on the front as shown in the picture link. It is a hard plastic (textured leather covered) shell that holds the Voyage at the corners but does not cover up the auto light sensor or the page turn buttons. It also awakens the Voyage via the magnetic closure. The cover does have an opening in the back for the on/off switch. There is no discernible difference between the Fintie and the Poetic cover other than the finishing on the Fintie appears to be slightly better. I also prefer the color of the Fintie although the color of the picture below on the Poetic is more accurate than that of the Fintie.

Poetic Fintie


----------



## Vicki G.

My Fintie FINALLY arrived today.  Longest shipping time I've ever had from Amazon but, oh well, it got here.  And I really like it.  The compactness is awesome.  And I imagine we will all learn to open it at a corner or some place different to help prevent wear.  But even so, at this price, we can have 4 for the price of one of the Amazon PW covers.  Since my Voyage is named Vicki's Voyages, I decided to also order the map Fintie.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

loonlover said:


> It is a hard plastic (textured leather covered) shell that holds the Voyage at the corners but does not cover up the auto light sensor or the page turn buttons.


Thanks. I'm going to assume they'll use something like that for all their Voyage covers then.


----------



## crankyfart

Decided on the Fintie instead and the shipping from Amazon Prime is really fast! £13.99 with free Amazon Prime shipping means you'll get it the next day! Only for the Black colour though.

So onto the cover.
It's very slim and the voyage fits in perfectly and tightly. Does not add much additional weight but the voyage is well protected. Only the top and bottom is exposed but the flap kinda extend out to "shelter" that gap.

The back is plastic but with 80% covered in leather (I would assume it's not real leather because of the price). The flap is thin but reasonably stiff. There's the magnetic on-off feature on this.

Overall, I'm very happy with this cover and have no qualms of recommending it to anyone who doesn't want to spend too much on a cover. It's plain, simple, lightweight, slim and most importantly, it's cheap!

I've attached a pic of mine. Front, interior and back.




























_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## Andra

I have cancelled both cover orders that I placed the end of October since the items are STILL not in stock and aren't expected until the middle of December.  They were both Poetic cases, one a book-style and one a flip.  I had a book-style on my PW, but I had flips on all the earlier versions and I am using an oder flip case at the moment.  I fotgot how much I liked the flip cases...  But I guess I am going to try the Finite book-style if any of them are available and see what happens.  I am very disappointed.  I don't remember ever having this much difficuclty getting a cover for a Kindle.  It's even made me consider an Oberon again and I haven't had one of those since the original model.

ETA: Supposedly I will get a Finite case on Friday.  Then I'll wait and see what happens when/if the Poetics are back in stock.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've got a Poetic on order, and yes, am a bit annoyed by the delay till December.  I was supposed to get it last week based on the original order.  But, I've been very pleased with my other Poetic covers and with the company response, so I'm going to wait it out.  I really like the color/pattern I ordered, and haven't found anything else remotely as pleasing to me.

And I don't mind reading the Voyage nekkid (it not me).

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've got a Poetic on order, and yes, am a bit annoyed by the delay till December. I was supposed to get it last week based on the original order. But, I've been very pleased with my other Poetic covers and with the company response, so I'm going to wait it out. I really like the color/pattern I ordered, and haven't found anything else remotely as pleasing to me.
> 
> And I don't mind reading the Voyage nekkid (it not me).
> 
> Betsy


I think the frustration is mostly because both of the covers showed to be in stock when I placed the order, and I had a shipping date of November 3rd. If I had known that I was going to have to wait in the first place, I wouldn't be as annoyed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I think the frustration is mostly because both of the covers showed to be in stock when I placed the order, and I had a shipping date of November 3rd. If I had known that I was going to have to wait in the first place, I wouldn't be as annoyed.


Agree completely.  Fail on Poetic's part...

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Just got home and both the ACase cover and the Poetic cover was here. The ACase cover seems sturdier than the Poetic, but I like the way the Voyage sits in the in the Poetic best. The ACase is more like the Paperwhite Amazon cover that encases the entire Kindle. The Poetic just has has corners that it snaps into and leaves it looking slimmer. I think I'll keep the ACase as a backup. I'm just not sure how long the Poetic will last so having a backup will be best.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Cobbie said:


> *crankyfart*, nice pictures.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned the Hotcool cover? Just asking. (Don't know why since I'm pretty happy with the Fintie.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HOTCOOL-Amazon-Kindle-Voyage-Cover/dp/B00KD7ZRJ4


They look exactly the same as the OMotion ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- they're all very similar. . . . the only difference, really, are the colors/patterns offered.


----------



## Kathy

Cobbie said:


> ....and the ACase.


Yes. I got the ACase in pink. I have the Paperwhite case in pink and they are very close to the same color.


----------



## crankyfart

alright after the Fintie case for almost a week, i've decided to send it back. the "flap" just feels too flimsy. it's like a thin cardboard that does not seem to last. 

honestly wish Amazon would release their paperwhite leather cover for the Voyage. the origami design looks terrible! 

been considering Oberon but i'm very skeptical about its weight and bulk.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've noticed with my Fintie cover that the flap is not so much flimsy as it slides about a bit - sometimes enough that it disconnects from the magnets holding it together and then the Kindle switches on if the flap lifts up from the device.

It wouldn't worry me too much, but I have also noticed that the battery level on my Voyage drops from full to almost gone over less than a week and I'm wondering if the case is what's at fault. I don't remember it happening before I had the case, though I didn't have it for very long.

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Kathy

I've been using the Finti cover as well. I like the weight of it and agree that it is a little flimsy. The right top side is raised for the magnet so it makes it hard to use the right side button to turn the page. You have to really press to get it to work. I find myself using the left button or just touching the screen to turn pages. I also have the ACase cover and even though it is sturdier it encloses the Voyage completely and makes it even harder to use the buttons on either side.


----------



## crankyfart

Kathy said:


> I've been using the Finti cover as well. I like the weight of it and agree that it is a little flimsy. The right top side is raised for the magnet so it makes it hard to use the right side button to turn the page. You have to really press to get it to work. I find myself using the left button or just touching the screen to turn pages. I also have the ACase cover and even though it is sturdier it encloses the Voyage completely and makes it even harder to use the buttons on either side.


comparing the ACase and the Fintie, which flap is sturdier? I'm definitely sending the Fintie back because the flap is really horrible! too "cardboard" feel to my liking.


----------



## Ronald

I had the same problem with the page turn on the Finti.
I solved it for me anyway by cutting a 3/8 by 2 inch piece of card stock paper about 5 thousandths thick and inserting it on the curved area next to the magnet. It still allowed the Voyage to snap in place but left it flush with the side of the case.
Worked for me.


----------



## Kathy

crankyfart said:


> comparing the ACase and the Fintie, which flap is sturdier? I'm definitely sending the Fintie back because the flap is really horrible! too "cardboard" feel to my liking.


The ACase is sturdier. It is more like the Paperwhite Amazon case. Not quite as nice but close. It feels a little heavier. My issue is with the button press but to be honest I usually touch the screen. I had the Kindle Touch and then the Paperwhite so touching the screen is automatic.


----------



## Kathy

Ronald said:


> I had the same problem with the page turn on the Finti.
> I solved it for me anyway by cutting a 3/8 by 2 inch piece of card stock paper about 5 thousandths thick and inserting it on the curved area next to the magnet. It still allowed the Voyage to snap in place but left it flush with the side of the case.
> Worked for me.


I have the card stock so I'll give it a try.


----------



## CAR

Well I have another Voyage and its a keeper!    But more on that in the Voyage first impressions thread.  This post will be about my Oberon and my Fintie covers.  Yes I also purchased a Navy Fintie.

Similarities between the Oberon and the Fintie covers:
1: They are both book style covers
2: They both auto wake the Voyage.
That's it for the Similarities.

Positives for Fintie cover:
Its light and thin
It has a power button opening
It fits the Voyage well

Negatives for Fintie cover:
Its light and thin  
Durability is a question that will be answered over time.

Positives for Oberon:
Its superbly made and protects the Voyage like no other cover.
It holds the the Voyage very securely.
If you miss the smell or feel of fine old books this may be the cover for you 

Negatives for Oberon:
Its heavier and also takes time to break-in the spine if you fold the cover back.
The elastic straps do cover part of the light sensor, and a tiny bit of the top corners for the screen.  

I currently use the Fintie around the house.  But as soon as it leaves the house the Voyage will be put in the Oberon.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

This is my Fintie magenta cover for my Voyage. I used metallic silver Stazon ink with a few Papertrey Ink "Fancy Flourishes" stamps. The Stazon ink is a solvent ink that's permanent and dries within 5 minutes. I did get a teensy smudge on the back, but I rarely ever would even look at the back of the cover.


----------



## CAR

KimberlyinMN said:


> This is my Fintie magenta cover for my Voyage. I used metallic silver Stazon ink with a few Papertrey Ink "Fancy Flourishes" stamps. The Stazon ink is a solvent ink that's permanent and dries within 5 minutes. I did get a teensy smudge on the back, but I rarely ever would even look at the back of the cover.


Wow that looks great! Great job KimberlyinMN


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN you are so talented. The cover looks beautiful.


----------



## Andra

My Finite case came in and it is a keeper for now. The back fits really well and the page press sensors are easy to use. As others have mentioned, the front cover does feel a little flimsy but it will work until there is a better selection of cases readily available.


----------



## crankyfart

I've just sent an email to [email protected] to ask for Amazon to release the Paperwhite Leather Case for the Voyage and also let them know how horrible the Origami case is. Hopefully with more people who also think likewise sending in their feedbacks, they will decide on releasing the Paperwhite leather case for the Voyage.


----------



## Susan J

KimberlyinMN said:


> This is my Fintie magenta cover for my Voyage. I used metallic silver Stazon ink with a few Papertrey Ink "Fancy Flourishes" stamps.


Beautiful. The only modification I made to the Finite cover is utilitarian, not that I am talented enough to make something as creative as you.

My main complaint with the Fintie is the flimsy front cover and the fact that I can't seem to get a comfortable grip. I cut a 13" strip of 3/8" wide black braided elastic ( I have the black cover) and sewed a one inch overlap on the ends. I placed this over the front cover. It does not hinder the automatic wake/shut feature at all and gives me a nice band to slip my hand through when the cover is folded back.


----------



## kschles

I ordered the Fintie folio (not the shell) in antique bronze, and it has been a pleasant surprise. It's beautifully made, and fits perfectly. It looks and feels like real leather, even though it's not. Paid $16.99, but I think it's well worth it. The cover is very light, but does add some bulk (more than the Finte shell). It really does feel like a premium product.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PIC3F0M/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, sometime back, I ordered this cover by Poetic:









It's been one long delay but I stayed with it.  On Friday, I got a package and thought it was finally here! Instead, I got a letter from the company I'd ordered the cover through (Smart Shop Online) that said:



> Dear Amazon customer:
> 
> Happy Holidays from seller Smart Shop Online!
> 
> Thank you for your valuable business and recent case order from our store through Amazon. We want to inform you that the case you ordered is currently in transit and will be delivered in 7-10 Business Days.
> 
> In the spirit of the holiday season, ans as a token of our appreciation for your patience and understanding please accept the enclosed case ($20 value) so your device stays protected while you wait for your original order.
> 
> We deeply apologize for the unexpected delay. To speed up the process a shipping label has been created in advance. If you would like your Tracking #, please contact us with Amazon Order ID.


This is the cover they sent, so not exactly a $20 value, but it's quite nice! Magnetic closure, nice cut out for the power button, page turn buttons work fine.



Pictures of my Voyage in it (it's not orangey like it looks in these pics on my iPad, it's "saddle." Not chocolate like in the Amazon link.):

























I quite like it. So I'm intrigued to see what the one I ordered looks like. It's not offered anymore...not sure what that means. Maybe it was so crappy that they sent me this one, too. Win-win for me either way.

I think the same Chinese manufacturer must be making all of these third party covers, they're so similar! 

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy it fits a lot like the ACase cover. I'm moving back and forth between the Finti and the ACase.


----------



## Patricia

kschles said:


> I ordered the Fintie folio (not the shell) in antique bronze, and it has been a pleasant surprise. It's beautifully made, and fits perfectly. It looks and feels like real leather, even though it's not. Paid $16.99, but I think it's well worth it. The cover is very light, but does add some bulk (more than the Finte shell). It really does feel like a premium product.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PIC3F0M/ref=ox_ya_os_product


I have this cover for my paperwhite and I love it!!


----------



## rlkubi

I finally got this case and really like it.



It took a long time to get it and now it is Prime . I wasn't happy with it taking 6 weeks though.

_Changed to image link.  --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rlkubi said:


> I finally got this case and really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It took a long time to get it and now it is Prime . I wasn't happy with it taking 6 weeks though.


Does it have the three divisions on the front that show in the pic, rlkubi?


----------



## rlkubi

Betsy, yes it does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do they work for it to form a landscape-oriented stand?

Betsy


----------



## rlkubi

Betsy, I'm not sure - haven't tried it.  I don't have it with me today but I'll check when I get home and let you know.

Robin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

rlkubi said:


> Betsy, I'm not sure - haven't tried it. I don't have it with me today but I'll check when I get home and let you know.
> 
> Robin


No rush, Robin!



Betsy


----------



## rlkubi

The case won't hold it up.


----------



## javadoo

I have the Omoton case for my Voyage and I love it. 
I also purchased the ACcase and the Fintie. Not sure about the Fintie because it leaves the entire top and bottom edges of the Voyage exposed. The ACcase is thicker than either the Omoton or the Fintie, I'm not sure how I feel about that. 
Right now I have my Voyage in the Omoton case and I'm happy with it. I will try the other cases soon though.


----------



## kschles

So far I've gotten the Fintie Folio (which I liked quite a bit), and the Amazon Origami (doesn't work for me. I find the cover too floppy. It's difficult to open and align.).

My fav so far is the Omoton. Very light and well made. I got one of their map designs, which I thought was appropriate for the Voyage.

http://www.amazon.com/OMOTON-Thinnest-Lightest-leather-Display/dp/B00MVU8GWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417613255&sr=8-1&keywords=Omoton+voyage


----------



## javadoo

Oh yeah, I did buy the Origami and I HATED it. 
I complained to Amazon and they refunded me for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

javadoo said:


> Oh yeah, I did buy the Origami and I HATED it.
> I complained to Amazon and they refunded me for it.


For the record -- it doesn't really required complaining.  You can return any thing purchased from Amazon within 30 days for any reason -- or no reason at all -- and they'll refund your money.

In fact, right now, as it's the 'holiday return period', anything you buy now can be returned for refund up to the end of January.

I do agree that it is appropriate to share with Amazon what you might not like about a product -- especially one that is their own -- so that such feedback can be considered for the future.


----------



## mistyd107

How easy is it to remove the voyage from the omoton case if needed??


----------



## kschles

mistyd107 said:


> How easy is it to remove the voyage from the omoton case if needed??


Well, it's a little bit difficult, unfortunately. I've done it several times, but it's not easy. Definitely a minus for the case.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> For the record -- it doesn't really required complaining.  You can return any thing purchased from Amazon within 30 days for any reason -- or no reason at all -- and they'll refund your money.


Though you'll have to pay return shipping, I believe. Whereas if you feel something wasn't as advertised or otherwise not your fault that you're returning it, you can often get them to pay return shipping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Though you'll have to pay return shipping, I believe. Whereas if you feel something wasn't as advertised or otherwise not your fault that you're returning it, you can often get them to pay return shipping.


That's true: if you return it just 'cause you don't like it you pay return shipping -- usually isn't more than $5 or $10 depending what it is. But if it is faulty in some way, or not really what they advertised, they won't make you pay that.


----------



## jheydt

My wife and I have now 3 Kindles, a KK, PW1, and now the Voyage. When we go out or eat at home we generally read. The KK has a javoedge cover which you can prop up. My PW1 has also a javoedge cover which also flips up. When I ordered the Voyage for my wife for her birthday I also ordered the Origami cover which I thought was expensive. Any way I like the cover because it can also be propped up for reading at the table. I also like the magnets in the cover. In reading some of the posts on this thread I see that not too many people like the origami cover. We will never buy a cover for any Kindle that we purchase that cannot be propped up for reading. Maybe instead of reading while eating we talk to one another but after 47 years of marriage we've run out of things to say <gggg>.

John


----------



## mistyd107

how difficult is it to remove the voyage from the poetic cover if needed??


----------



## Kathy

mistyd107 said:


> how difficult is it to remove the voyage from the poetic cover if needed??


It's easy to remove.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

jheydt said:


> In reading some of the posts on this thread I see that not too many people like the origami cover. We will never buy a cover for any Kindle that we purchase that cannot be propped up for reading.


I want a cover for my Voyage that can let it stand up too, but I didn't like the Amazon origami cover. It's bundled up and labeled and ready to send back right now as soon as I get to a UPS store. I'm using a Fintie book type cover right now while waiting for Poetic's fliptop covers to be in stock. I never heard of a javoedge cover. Will have to search.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, I just looked, and the Poetic flip top case is now shipping. However, someone who bought one has posted a review with pics and it shows the Voyage goes into the case the same way the PW did, so there is a surrounding frame of case material over the bezel. I tried my Voyage in the old PW1 Poetic case, and you can use the page turn buttons when they're under the case material, but it's not exactly wonderful. Pfft. You'd think they could put out a case that holds the Voyage with plastic corners or magnets like the people making book-type covers. For now I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing, which is using the old empty Poetic flip top for the PW as a stand and leaning the Voyage in its Fintie book-style case in place when I need the stand.

And maybe I'll try what someone posted above about a band around the case I can slip fingers into from either side, since holding the "Voyage in the book-style case with my left hand doesn't let me slide fingers between the covers. It shouldn't be this hard to find something that works.


----------



## Andra

I haven't seen new Javoedge covers in a while. 
I have been watching for the Poetic flip to be in stock again. But if it's not a snap-in type case, I don't think I'll like it. Going to look for photos...


----------



## mistyd107

Andra said:


> I haven't seen new Javoedge covers in a while.
> I have been watching for the Poetic flip to be in stock again. But if it's not a snap-in type case, I don't think I'll like it. Going to look for photos...


I contacted javoedge they are not making anything specifically for the voyage. They have gone to universal covers apparently for the ereaders


----------



## Tris

kschles said:


> I ordered the Fintie folio (not the shell) in antique bronze, and it has been a pleasant surprise. It's beautifully made, and fits perfectly. It looks and feels like real leather, even though it's not. Paid $16.99, but I think it's well worth it. The cover is very light, but does add some bulk (more than the Finte shell). It really does feel like a premium product.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PIC3F0M/ref=ox_ya_os_product


I got my Finite foilo cover today, and like kschles, I too was pleasantly surprised. It's light and seems pretty sturdy to me. However, this may change once I put my Voyage (which I'm still waiting for to be instock and shipped) into it. I did notice the velcro closure in the back, and I'm thinking perhaps folding up one of my old glass cleaning felts or some other fabric material (just incase it ends up rubbing against the back of my new Kindle) will balance out the lift the velcro tab makes. There is a slight outline/protruding of the magent, but it don't mind, and it seems to open and close well.

What surprised me the most was how SLICK it was! I kept dropping it for the first 45 minutes I had it in my hands! Whoops, hopefully I won't do that once I put my Kindle in!

The color is all right...not really what I was expecting when it said maroon, but it did look a lot darker in the pictures online. Seeing it in my hands, it kinda reminds me of a semi-light dull red, almost dusty pinkish. Half tempted to go back and get the "vintage blue rose", as it seems like a darker blue. Very cool look, and reminds me of Dr. Who, where River Song has the book which chronicles the life of the Doctor, and she always carries it around stating it is full of "spoilers". 

Since I carry my kindle everywhere and it's constantly in/out of bags and hands. I'm concered about the edges of the cover, and how quickly it will wear out. Half tempted to buy some clear nail polish and sort of brush the edges to help it last longer. Though I don't know how flexible the nail polish would be or if it will crack. Sorry, I just never wear nail polish and all I see are my friend's polishes cracking off.

What I do have to get used to is not being able to easily fold back the front cover. Right now it's very stiff, which I'm sure will soften a bit as time goes on, but it folds back at an angle and the magnet doesn't keep it stay closed that way. I'm used to my old M-Edge Latitdue cover that has a microfilet inside lining and folds flush to the back where I can use the double zipper to keep the cover shut.

I have contacted M-Edge as they supposedly do have a Latitude cover that would fit the Voyage, but it's not specifically made for the device. So getting to the rear power button might be a slight inconvience (depending on the person), and one of the corner tabs that hold the kindle in place, might hinder the light sensor...but it is a case that I think would better suit my needs. The all around coverage has helped me out a great deal from lotion spills, water spills, lint, dust, etc. as like I said it's in and out of bags...and with the sudden small size (I'm upgrading from a K2i), I can fit the new kindle in my pocket. I'm still VERY tempted to get the M-Edge Latitude.

Tris


----------



## kschles

I've gotten a sleeve for my Voyage:

http://www.sfbags.com/collections/amazon-kindle-cases/products/tablet-outback-slip-case

It's made by Waterfield Design and is very nice. Made of waxed canvas and leather, it's a bit expensive ($59). Has a magnet to keep the top leather flap closed (can't stand Velcro).

Overall, I'm still experimenting with different cases. Love the Omoton, but it's one draw back is that it's difficult to remove the kindle. Since I'm currently trying out different things, this is a problem.

I'm warming up a little to the Amazon origami cover, but it still has it's issues. Getting more used to opening and closing the floppy cover, but now I'm having the problem of page skips when I close the cover, even though I try to be careful. Others have reported this issue. It is easy to remove the voyage from the origami cover, however.


----------



## AuthorMore

Getting a good cover for your Kindle is key. I like the one Ann in Arlington posted, but when I go to that link I see it is no longer there, or at least I cannot find it. Under thirty bucks is a good price for a quality cover.


----------



## dnagirl

I ended up ordering the Omoton Voyage case in the brown map and really like it.  The Voyage is easy to install and take out, it leaves the page turn "button" exposed for easy access, as well as the on/off switch (which I don't really need because it has the auto on/off built into the cover).  The magnet that holds the cover shut and enables the on/off auto to work is firm but not so firm that I have to use much effort to open it.  I give it a two thumbs up.


----------



## clawdia

I can't find a cover I like.  I've been using a leather Octovo on my Kindle Keyboard - it has a pocket on the right hand side of the folio (it folds all the way back) that I can stick my hand in to hold it, or a rubber strap closure that I can stick the other hand thru to hold it that way.  I want a cover that will let me do this, and one that will protect the edges of the Voyage, as well as all the other things that everyone else wants, such as easy access to controls, and the auto wake/sleep function.  I want to be able to get the Voyage in and out of the case easily if I need to, although I don't remember the last time I took my KK out of the Octovo cover.  Any suggestions?  Please?


----------



## Linjeakel

For those of you who want the origami feature that allows you to stand your Voyage up to read, but who dislike the flip over style and would prefer a book style cover, then Moko may the thing for you - it's on both Amazon US and Amazon UK. As far as I can tell, it's only available in black though.


----------



## kschles

Linjeakel said:


> For those of you who want the origami feature that allows you to stand your Voyage up to read, but who dislike the flip over style and would prefer a book style cover, then Moko may the thing for you - it's on both Amazon US and Amazon UK. As far as I can tell, it's only available in black though.


Nice find. Since the cover hasn't been released yet, there are no reviews; but interested to see people's impressions of this case. I've warmed up to the Amazon cover some, but still find opening and closing the cover to be somewhat awkward. I found the stand feature more useful than I thought I would. One feature I really like about the Amazon cover is that the front cover magnetically adheres to the back of the case when opened. I see that the Moko case also has this feature.


----------



## Susan J

Linjeakel said:


> For those of you who want the origami feature that allows you to stand your Voyage up to read, but who dislike the flip over style and would prefer a book style cover, then Moko may the thing for you - it's on both Amazon US and Amazon UK. As far as I can tell, it's only available in black though.


Oh thank you for posting this. Moko is my favorite brand and I have it on my tablets and had it on my paperwhites. I gave my PW2 to my son and the cover which I had used on both the PW 1 and 2 still looked as good as new.

I was doing a Moko search since the Voyage came out but since I did not find anything new, I gave up. I'm so glad that they finally developed one that seems to meet so many requirements.


----------



## joangolfing

Thanks Linjeakel for the link to the Moko book style orgami case.  I just ordered one.


----------



## Linjeakel

joangolfing said:


> Thanks Linjeakel for the link to the Moko book style orgami case. I just ordered one.


You're welcome. Let us know what it's like!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I finally received the Poetic "tree" cover and LOVE it! I was scared that it was going to come with the pictured "folds" in the cover - you know, so that you can fold it behind the Kindle so it stands up. THANKFULLY it does not. It's just a nice simple book case with a flat cover and the beautiful tree.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NQI9PRM/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1419341315&sr=1&keywords=poetic+voyage+cover


----------



## Andra

So my Fintie case is a bust.  There is a crack in the plastic along the right side.  There is actually a piece of the case missing next to the bottom magnet.
Sigh - back to the drawing board.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Andra said:


> So my Fintie case is a bust. There is a crack in the plastic along the right side. There is actually a piece of the case missing next to the bottom magnet.
> Sigh - back to the drawing board.


You should contact them. It could just be that you got a dud.

_edited to correct formatting.  -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Agree -- contact them . . . or, if you got it from Amazon, just return it as defective. They'll probably replace it.

My fintie is fine and lots of others have had no problems.


----------



## Andra

Just finished chatting with Amazon and they are going to issue a refund on the case.  That is the coolest thing about buying stuff from them.
I'm going to look around a little more before I order a replacement.  For the most part I liked the case.  It fit very well, was lightweight, and did the autowake thing.  Oh - and it was purple


----------



## kschles

It seems like a lot of the higher-end case companies haven't made anything for the Voyage (Pad and Quill, Dodo Case, Portenzo). I wonder if the button on the back, and/or the shape of the back accounts for this. Oberon is an exception, but their Voyage covers don't have easy back button access. Kind of disappointed at this point. Just don't like the Amazon origami cover that much. Like the Omoton and Fintie covers I have, but would really like a leather or better quality case that is both beautiful and functional. While I've always admired the Oberon cases, I think they could do a much better job function wise. Maybe this will change in the future.


----------



## Tuttle

The lack of high quality cases is why I'm starting with just a sleeve. I love my oberon on my k2, but for now, I'm thinking that things will come out in the future and I don't want to commit to anything more than $15 until I know what I'm going to use long-term.


----------



## cagnes

I also got a finite case & I'm happy with it. It's really cute, fits well, closes flush, no problems at all. I went with the leopard print.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fintie has some new colors/styles since I got mine. I _really_ like the 'Vintage' style . . . . I may splurge for myself, even though I don't generally buy more than one cover for a device.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fintie has some new colors/styles since I got mine. I _really_ like the 'Vintage' style . . . . I may splurge for myself, even though I don't generally buy more than one cover for a device.


I saw those Fintie 'vintage' covers too, but when I tried to click on the combination of Voyage shell case and one of those to check the price, it seemed they weren't available for the Voyage, only the basic Kindle. But that's only on the UK site - on Amazon US you CAN get a 'vintage' cover for the Voyage.

Conversely, one that IS available for the Voyage is the 'map' shell case and I'm tempted to splash out on one of those. On the US site the 'map' is a different design (as is the 'newspaper' one) and ISN'T available for the Voyage. 

So depending on your location the designs and availability for the various models are going to be different.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I saw those Fintie 'vintage' covers too, but when I tried to click on the combination of Voyage shell case and one of those to check the price, it seemed they weren't available for the Voyage, only the basic Kindle. But that's only on the UK site - on Amazon US you CAN get a 'vintage' cover for the Voyage.
> 
> Conversely, one that IS available for the Voyage is the 'map' shell case and I'm tempted to splash out on one of those. On the US site the 'map' is a different design (as is the 'newspaper' one) and ISN'T available for the Voyage.
> 
> So depending on your location the designs and availability for the various models are going to be different.


I have a similar map one that I got for my PW . . . . . nice design . . . .


----------



## joangolfing

My Moko case for Voyage arrived yesterday. It took a while to get here, but now is only $18.99.
I have the Standing Orgami (black).  It opens on the side like a book and stands in Portrait mode. I really think it works well for me. 
It helps with holding the Voyage in a more comfortable way to read. I can fold the one inch front cover tab inward to read.  When folded behind the Voyage it frees up the right side of the Voyage for better page press response.  The other covers take the feel out of those right hand controls. I also like the option of holding the folded cover in my left hand to read.
This case has a plastic on/off button covering the Voyage's button and seems to work well.

Has anyone else gotten this cover yet?  Wish it came in colors.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I have the HotCool case for my Voyage and hate it! the dust,lint etc. gets between the voyage and the case where it snaps in drives me nuts! And it is very hard to take the Voyage out I like to change my cases and I am afraid I will snap the voyage as it is that hard to get out.  Still seeking a easy case for the voyage I am really thinking of going back to a Oberon even though it is a little heavier


----------



## kschles

I have my page turn settings set to high (feedback) and low (pressure). Noticed that different cases can affect how easy it is for me to use the page buttons with these settings. For example, while I generally like my Omoton, I find it harder to press the buttons than I find with my Fintie Folio. Consequently, I'm using the Fintie most of the time. Maybe future case reviewers can comment on this if they are so inclined.📚


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fintie has some new colors/styles since I got mine. I _really_ like the 'Vintage' style . . . . I may splurge for myself, even though I don't generally buy more than one cover for a device.


I _did_ splurge, and it came today -- looks really nice: 

There's another very similar but without the gold accent -- not the 'smart shell' style but the 'folio' style -- so the kindle slides into a frame rather than snapping into the cover.


----------



## kschles

Ann in Arlington said:


> I _did_ splurge, and it came today -- looks really nice:
> 
> There's another very similar but without the gold accent -- not the 'smart shell' style but the 'folio' style -- so the kindle slides into a frame rather than snapping into the cover.


That's the one I have (Fintie Folio), and I like it very much.

http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Premium-Leather-Vintage-Antique/dp/B00PIC3F0M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420722933&sr=8-1&keywords=Fintie+folio+voyage


----------



## Susan J

I'm still not as crazy about any of the Voyage cases as I was about the PW case. Maybe I just feel that since I really love my Voyage, I should have a case that enhances the feeling rather than leaving me feeling as though I've downgraded the case. 

A manufacturer that I was not familiar with, Nouske, sent me  *THIS*  case and if anyone is looking for a book style case that easily and securely stands while reading, this fits that requirement nicely. I only see it offered in black but that is the color I always choose anyway since it blends in with the Kindle frame. My case does have a defective wake/sleep magnet though  I've been using it for a few days and I like the feel of the cover and my hand tucks neatly into the folds making one handed reading easier for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

After using the Fintie "Vintage" I linked to earlier, I can say definitively that I really, really like it. It holds the voyage securely, and looks and feels nice.  I almost feel like I'm carrying a slim old fashioned leather book. No it's not 'real' leather, but I'd say it's very good quality for what it is. And I love the maroon color I got; the gold pattern just makes it that much more 'book like'.


----------



## joangolfing

Ann I wonder if I should buy my 3rd Voyage cover! I like the Fintie folio style that you got.  I have been bothered by the ones that leave the surface of the Voyage uncovered.  Do you like the top and bottom corner covers?  It might be a place to hold the Voyage more comfortably.
I have the Swees and the Moko Orgami.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

To clarify: I have the 'smart shell' style. The Voyage snaps into the back cover. I prefer this style to the kind where you slide the device into a sort of pouch. To me, that defeats the aesthetics of the device itself, and makes it, overall, more bulky.

There is a s _similar_ design -- though, I think, without the gold colored accents -- in the 'folio' style.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Received my Fintie voyage folio case! Love it looks just like a book and I love how you slide the kindle in . I got it in bronze and the the detail on the cover


----------



## joangolfing

Tiggeerific, What do you like about the folio compared to the smart shell.  Do the 4 corners over the front edges aid holding the Voyage? I'm thinking that would be a feature I want to try.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I like that it slides in and it looks like a book. I also find I no longer get finger marks all over the frame as the corners are all covered with the case. It is very light I also own a HotCool case that one the voyage snaps into the shell . I had a very hard time getting it out of the case I was afraid I was going to snap my kindle . i like to change my cases and I wanted to see how hard it would be to get out nad it is very hard to do. My amazon pw case was very easy.  
I wish they made the folio in leather as this is fake leather but for the money it is worth it


----------



## joangolfing

I just ordered the Fintie folio maroon cover. I hope I like it.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Hope you like it I have the bronze


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cobbie said:


> Ditto.  I love the color and the black trim on the back.


Yes . . . . it looks very classy.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Cobbie my fintie is the one that slides in not the shell. Yours is very nice


----------



## Vicki G.

Not a good day for me and the Finties - I had 2 and I cracked both of them.  I did learn one thing.  Not to take the Kindle out the way I always have, which is from the bottom.  It bends the case in the middle too much, the weather has been cold and - ZAP!  the case cracks in the middle of the right-hand side.  I had the plain black one and also the map one.  Different outer layers, the map one is a vinyl type and a small chunk broke out.  On the black one, it was just a small crack which then splintered and peeled, taking the magnet with it which in turn made the bottom right corner not be held in place.  Between the breaking of the first one (Map) and the second one (black), I ordered the Vintage like Ann got but honestly, I'm afraid it would just be a repeat.  So we're nekkid again.  Anybody have any ideas?  We need one with that thicker, more rubbery texture - sorry, I don't know what the proper name for it is - like the Amazon PW case has.  It will be heavier but it won't break like this.


----------



## Kathy

I have this one and i like it. I have the Finti too. The ACase seems stronger to me.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NSBYPMM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Vicki G.

Thanks, Kathy.  I have been looking at that one.  One problem I had with the Fintie was the front flap moving around when I was holding it in my left hand while reading.  My hands are small and it just wasn't a... hmmm.... how to say... firm grip.  I'm gonna shut up cause I'm really not sure how to describe it.  It feels thick too.  What is your experience with "handling" the ACcase?


----------



## Kathy

No. It reminds me more of the Paperwhite cover. It isn't as good but I think it is sturdier. I felt it was harder to use the turn buttons but I just couldn't get use to the buttons. I turned them off and use the touch screen to turn pages. I am using the Finti right now but after switching out I realized it was just me having the button issue.


----------



## Vicki G.

I may give it a try, Kathy.  Thanks.  And if that doesn't work, I'm staying nekkid!  lol


----------



## mistyd107

for those with the book style/folio style a accase or fintie is the auto brightness feature hindered at all??  I am really liking the vintage look despite LOVING my two oberon covers I know eventually I'll want another style.  I've tried the accase and I like it but the magnet closer seems very secure which is great but i only have use of one hand and sometimes opening it just feels awkward and i need to apply extra pressure.  Is that the case here??


----------



## crebel

I have the Fintie smart shell case like this: 

I like the harder shell, it seems protective. It is light, the Voyage is secure, the power button is easy to use if necessary, I don't have any problems using the haptic page turn buttons while in the case.

My two minor complaints about the case are no tab or anything to use to open the case; and no place (like a pocket) to hook my hand or fingers to provide more stability when the cover is folded back. I have solved both things for me (and added a little bling to a solid navy case) by buying a set of these:



I found them at my local Wal-Mart and there are lots of options for colors and patterns (currently using a zebra pattern). They are just elastic enough to fit snugly around the front cover, thin enough that they in no way interfere with the magnetic closure, and the little knot at the bottom is just right to grab to open the case. When the cover is folded back for one-handed reading, either hand can slide between the cover and the ribbon for that extra little support some of us have enjoyed with other cases.

Hope my easy and inexpensive DIY fix helps someone else!


----------



## Vicki G.

I ordered the ACcase today in Sky Blue, shelled out for the fast shipping so it will be here Monday.  Keeping my fingers crossed although nekkid isn't too bad, at least for the time being as far as reading is concerned.  Kinda scares me though in terms of being dropped.  I'll report back after I've used it for a couple of days.  Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## joangolfing

Misty,  The Fintie folio case has a cut out hole so the auto brightness should be fine.
I now have a Swees, Moko, and Fintie folio cases.  I like them all, each has its own qualities.


----------



## Steph H

crebel said:


> My two minor complaints about the case are no tab or anything to use to open the case; and no place (like a pocket) to hook my hand or fingers to provide more stability when the cover is folded back. I have solved both things for me (and added a little bling to a solid navy case) by buying a set of these:
> 
> 
> 
> I found them at my local Wal-Mart and there are lots of options for colors and patterns (currently using a zebra pattern). They are just elastic enough to fit snugly around the front cover, thin enough that they in no way interfere with the magnetic closure, and the little knot at the bottom is just right to grab to open the case. When the cover is folded back for one-handed reading, either hand can slide between the cover and the ribbon for that extra little support some of us have enjoyed with other cases.
> 
> Hope my easy and inexpensive DIY fix helps someone else!


Oh, that's a clever idea! That's one thing I dislike most about all the new cases these days, nowhere to slide in my hand for support while holding it one-handed, without adding a lot of bulk (and there just aren't really any cases that even add anything). Thanks for that idea, crebel!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vicki G. said:


> Not a good day for me and the Finties - I had 2 and I cracked both of them. I did learn one thing. Not to take the Kindle out the way I always have, which is from the bottom. It bends the case in the middle too much, the weather has been cold and - ZAP! the case cracks in the middle of the right-hand side. I had the plain black one and also the map one. Different outer layers, the map one is a vinyl type and a small chunk broke out. On the black one, it was just a small crack which then splintered and peeled, taking the magnet with it which in turn made the bottom right corner not be held in place. Between the breaking of the first one (Map) and the second one (black), I ordered the Vintage like Ann got but honestly, I'm afraid it would just be a repeat. So we're nekkid again. Anybody have any ideas? We need one with that thicker, more rubbery texture - sorry, I don't know what the proper name for it is - like the Amazon PW case has. It will be heavier but it won't break like this.


Well, I don't take mine in and out of the case and I quite like the smart shell. But there is a similar one that's a 'folio' style, where the kindle slips into a frame.


----------



## Vicki G.

Kathy said:


> I have this one and i like it. I have the Finti too. The ACase seems stronger to me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NSBYPMM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It arrived a couple of hours ago and so far it is fantastic! I've seen reviews that complained the case is too thick for no apparent reason. I see the reason, it makes the entire case not only stronger but more stable. Sure, the front cover doesn't stay perfectly aligned at all times but neither does the Amazon PW one - which is the main case I am comparing to. The "sky blue" color is beautiful too. My favorite color - somewhere between aqua and turquoise. I think I finally have a winner! Thanks again, Kathy for your opinion. It really helped me to make the decision.


----------



## Kathy

Vicki G. said:


> It arrived a couple of hours ago and so far it is fantastic! I've seen reviews that complained the case is too thick for no apparent reason. I see the reason, it makes the entire case not only stronger but more stable. Sure, the front cover doesn't stay perfectly aligned at all times but neither does the Amazon PW one - which is the main case I am comparing to. The "sky blue" color is beautiful too. My favorite color - somewhere between aqua and turquoise. I think I finally have a winner! Thanks again, Kathy for your opinion. It really helped me to make the decision.


Glad you like. I'm like you I like stronger feel of it.


----------



## mistyd107

joangolfing said:


> Misty, The Fintie folio case has a cut out hole so the auto brightness should be fine.
> I now have a Swees, Moko, and Fintie folio cases. I like them all, each has its own qualities.


Thank you for responding


----------



## tiggeerrific

I have the Fintie Folio in the bronze I love it! I can hold it like a real book it folds flat also . It is a little thicker than the shell cases


----------



## Susan J

Kathy said:


> I have this one and i like it. I have the Finti too. The ACase seems stronger to me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NSBYPMM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I'm still following this thread and can't believe that I'm having such a hard time finding a case that I like. I just ordered the ACase folio in Vintage Brown because it really does look so nice. It will be my third case for the Voyage  and I plan to wrap the black elastic that I sewed into a band around the front cover to improve the hold. I hope this one gives me both the look and feel that the Voyage deserves.


----------



## Susan J

Finally, I can stop looking.    The ACcase folio style arrived today and I absolutely love it.  After three cases, it is the first one that I can actually rate 5 stars.  It really is beautiful and so much easier for me to hold than the smart shells.  It only weighs .4 ounces more than those but, though lightweight, is much thicker.  I'm so glad that I followed this thread and finally got something that works for me.  Thanks


----------



## mistyd107

Susan J said:


> Finally, I can stop looking.  The ACcase folio style arrived today and I absolutely love it. After three cases, it is the first one that I can actually rate 5 stars. It really is beautiful and so much easier for me to hold than the smart shells. It only weighs .4 ounces more than those but, though lightweight, is much thicker. I'm so glad that I followed this thread and finally got something that works for me. Thanks


Thank you, for your thoughts on the accase folio I just ordered the blue and purple I adore my Oberons I truly do but I know at some point since my voyage is only a month old I will want a change on occasion and because Of my hand issues the thin shells are not very comfortable to hold especially if have long reading sessions which I love to do. These and the oberons may be exactly what I want/ need


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I finally gave in and ordered the Poetic Flip Top cover for my Voyage:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Voyage-Case-Sophistication-Manufacturer/dp/B00NQI9P7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422509619&sr=8-1&keywords=poetic+vertical+flip+cover+case+for+voyage

That's the color I got too. Unlike the Amazon cover, it folds over in a way that gives me a place to put my fingers comfortably when holding it to read, and of course it stands on its own any time I need that, which is pretty much every day since I'm one of those bad people who read while eating.

I had one of these for my PaperWhite and really liked it. What put me off getting one for the Voyage is that it doesn't have corner holders and preserve the flat bezel-less surface of the Voyage. Instead the device slips into a pocket which has cutouts, so the case more or less puts a bezel right back on the Voyage. However, as compromises go, I like it much better than making do with the Fintie book style cover, which is what I had been doing. My Fintie is one of those that does have the plastic corner holders, which I like a lot, but the book style closing means I can only slip my right hand between the covers to hold while reading. Not only do I trade off hands, but since I'm left-handed, I probably use that hand more, so I appreciate being able to insert fingers of either hand. I considered the stretchy bands someone posted about recently, but decided to give the Poetic a try instead and think I will stick with it, although I'm looking at the Fintie and wondering if I cut off the part that makes the side hinge and find something that could make a new one at the top....


----------



## waitforit

ellenoc said:


> I finally gave in and ordered the Poetic Flip Top cover for my Voyage:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Voyage-Case-Sophistication-Manufacturer/dp/B00NQI9P7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422509619&sr=8-1&keywords=poetic+vertical+flip+cover+case+for+voyage
> 
> That's the color I got too. Unlike the Amazon cover, it folds over in a way that gives me a place to put my fingers comfortably when holding it to read, and of course it stands on its own any time I need that, which is pretty much every day since I'm one of those bad people who read while eating.
> 
> I had one of these for my PaperWhite and really liked it. What put me off getting one for the Voyage is that it doesn't have corner holders and preserve the flat bezel-less surface of the Voyage. Instead the device slips into a pocket which has cutouts, so the case more or less puts a bezel right back on the Voyage. However, as compromises go, I like it much better than making do with the Fintie book style cover, which is what I had been doing. My Fintie is one of those that does have the plastic corner holders, which I like a lot, but the book style closing means I can only slip my right hand between the covers to hold while reading. Not only do I trade off hands, but since I'm left-handed, I probably use that hand more, so I appreciate being able to insert fingers of either hand. I considered the stretchy bands someone posted about recently, but decided to give the Poetic a try instead and think I will stick with it, although I'm looking at the Fintie and wondering if I cut off the part that makes the side hinge and find something that could make a new one at the top....


It looks like the light sensor is covered up by this case. Not good if it is.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

waitforit said:


> It looks like the light sensor is covered up by this case. Not good if it is.


I've given up on trying to make the light sensor work in a way that doesn't annoy me. It won't take the light as bright as I want it in the place I usually read and won't dim it as much as I want it to when I read in bed with the lights out. I've gone through the supposed way to set it, and it still resists, i.e., I get a 17 when I want a 22. Also, even if it would adjust to what I want, it adjusts too slowly for me. I don't want to wait while it goes plunk, plunk, plunk down to the bed reading setting, I want it to just be there. So I've turned the auto adjust off and do it manually.

As to the case - it doesn't cover the light sensor, but it does cover probably 10 to 15% of it. If I cared about that, I'm pretty sure I could fix it or maybe it would even work with as much of the sensor available as is.

I'm finding I like the case more all the time and really, really like the muted purple color, but since most here want a book-type cover, I know it's not for most of you. Maybe there is some other person who wants to be able to get their fingers between the covers from both sides and who needs to have their Voyage stand up on its own regularly.

P.S. Since I'm left-handed, I found myself covering the light sensor with my hand over it all too often also. I'd be reading along, adjust my hold, and all of a sudden the light would be going down, down, down.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> I've given up on trying to make the light sensor work in a way that doesn't annoy me. It won't take the light as bright as I want it in the place I usually read and won't dim it as much as I want it to when I read in bed with the lights out.
> 
> ...
> 
> As to the case - it doesn't cover the light sensor, but it does cover probably 10 to 15% of it. If I cared about that, I'm pretty sure I could fix it or maybe it would even work with as much of the sensor available as is.


It's possible the reason it's not adjusting properly for you is because the light sensor is partly covered.

Still . . . it's pretty easy to adjust manually if the automatic thing isn't important.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's possible the reason it's not adjusting properly for you is because the light sensor is partly covered.


'Fraid not. I gave up on the auto adjust long before I got the Poetic case.


----------



## Kathy

ellenoc said:


> 'Fraid not. I gave up on the auto adjust long before I got the Poetic case.


I'm another one that gave up on the automatic light sensor. It's eas to adjust so I'm ok with that


----------



## kschles

Googling around for "leather kindle voyage cover" led me to this website:

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/home/lindasgarden/0/0/419694

These look pretty interesting. The leather covers are handmade, and the kindle is mounted by Velcro (wish Oberon would do this). The covers aren't too expensive. Since the auto awake feature isn't mentioned, I'm assuming it's not available (bummer). Wonder if this could be added. I'm going to contact the seller and ask. Will update post if I get a response.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

kschles said:


> Googling around for "leather kindle voyage cover" led me to this website:
> 
> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/home/lindasgarden/0/0/419694
> 
> These look pretty interesting. The leather covers are handmade, and the kindle is mounted by Velcro (wish Oberon would do this). The covers aren't too expensive. Since the auto awake feature isn't mentioned, I'm assuming it's not available (bummer). Wonder if this could be added. I'm going to contact the seller and ask. Will update post if I get a response.


Nice looking covers, but no hole in the back to access the power button, or as you mentioned, nothing mentioned about auto-wake.


----------



## kschles

I heard back from Linda about her covers and magnets.

Hi Ken,

The inside pieces are open in the center, so you could put a magnet in there no problem.  You could just slide it in and stick it in the corner.  I just tried it with a magnet from my fridge on my personal Paperwhite cover, and it worked just fine.  Worked so well, I have ordered some from Amazon just now!  If the magnets I ordered also do the trick, I will offer covers with a choice of magnet or not.  Thank you for the suggestion!

Speaking of Amazon, thank you for the post on the Kindle Boards!

Linda

I'll wait a bit and see if she offers Voyage covers with magnets. 

Kimberly: forgot about the back cut out. I like having access to the button. I use it to put the kindle to sleep before I clean the screen. Since the voyage is attached by velcro, I wonder if there would be room to reach the button when attached. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

KimberlyinMN said:


> Nice looking covers, but no hole in the back to access the power button, or as you mentioned, nothing mentioned about auto-wake.





kschles said:


> Googling around for "leather kindle voyage cover" led me to this website:
> 
> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/home/lindasgarden/0/0/419694
> 
> These look pretty interesting. The leather covers are handmade, and the kindle is mounted by Velcro (wish Oberon would do this). The covers aren't too expensive. Since the auto awake feature isn't mentioned, I'm assuming it's not available (bummer). Wonder if this could be added. I'm going to contact the seller and ask. Will update post if I get a response.


Oberon doesn't offer the velcro option, but it is SUPER easy to remove the straps and add your own velcro. Oberom will make a the case without the straps for an extra $25.

I have pictures of the process as it is what I just did to my Oberon cover ad few weeks ago. I absolutely LOVE it.

The velcro does give enough clearance to be able to press the button on the back in my case.

Post with pictures and Video here
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,207543.0.html


----------



## kschles

Thanks for all the pics and the video of your Oberon mod. Amazon sells industrial strength adhesive Velcro in various sizes. What size did you use?

I did order one of Linda's covers from Artfire. I emailed her again and asked about access to the back button. She replied that the Velcro mounts were offset a bit allowing for access to the back button. Since Linda's covers are half the price of Oberon, and I found a design I liked, thought I'd take a chance. Will report back after I use it for awhile.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I'm not really sure what size I used. Maybe 1/2" or so? Maybe a bit bigger?


----------



## etexlady

I finally broke down and bought a Voyage and it arrived yesterday.  So much fun setting up a new Kindle!  I bought the Swees Ultra Slim case in blue (really more of an aqua color) which fits the Voyage like a glove.  My only concern is it is rather slick and I feel like it may slip out of my hand.  I suppose that will improve with use after some of the finish wears off a bit.  Just a side note, it's amazing to me how much less expensive covers/cases are these days.  It seems some could cost as much as the device back in the early days.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I bought my baby a new cover -- the ACcase Vintage Folio in black. WOW! I absolutely LOVE this case. I'm not really a folio fan, but I love how much easier it is to hold the Voyage. I've noticed that it is much easier to use the page turn buttons than when I use the slim shells. 

When I read in bed, I'm laying on my back with the Voyage resting on my upper chest. I hold the book cover with the flap perpendicular to my face, so it isn't wrapped around the back. The flap is so much more comfortable to hold. Some of the thin shells are sharp on the edges, not enough to cut a person, but not comfortable.

Question about the ACcase purple vintage folio, is it a true purple (as shown in the photo at Amazon) or is it a bit more muted?  How about the Fintie vintage folio in purple?  I've had other Fintie covers for other devices and I love the muted color, not a bright purple.

(Kind of funny how my first paragraph I am claiming my love for the new case and then the paragraph above I'm asking about another case.)


----------



## etexlady

Maybe a dumb question but the ACcase "vintage" case has some writing on the front saying "Vintage. You Are The Best".  For those who have purchased this case, are those words really on the acutal case?  Seems rather odd.  I might consider the case otherwise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As it's in the picture, I expect it does.

I have the Fintie vintage and, as shown on the smart shell case it has gold colored decor that says 'vintage' in fancy print with scrollwork above and below, and more subtle scrollwork without color at the corners. Mine is a deep red color and I think it looks very nice. 

The folio style of the Fintie does NOT appear to have the gold bits.


----------



## Susan J

etexlady said:


> Maybe a dumb question but the ACcase "vintage" case has some writing on the front saying "Vintage. You Are The Best". For those who have purchased this case, are those words really on the acutal case? Seems rather odd. I might consider the case otherwise.


Yes, it does. I actually like it. Since at my age I consider myself "vintage", the additon of "you are the best " is just the nice little positive reinforcement that I need.


----------



## shkish

Has anyone tried this ACcase? is the origami version of one that has been popular on this board. It opens on side vs top.
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Voyage-Case-SmartShell-Thinnest/dp/B00NSBYPP4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1425336499&sr=8-2&keywords=accase+voyage


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

ellenoc said:


> I finally gave in and ordered the Poetic Flip Top cover for my Voyage:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Voyage-Case-Sophistication-Manufacturer/dp/B00NQI9P7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422509619&sr=8-1&keywords=poetic+vertical+flip+cover+case+for+voyage
> 
> That's the color I got too. Unlike the Amazon cover, it folds over in a way that gives me a place to put my fingers comfortably when holding it to read, and of course it stands on its own any time I need that, which is pretty much every day since I'm one of those bad people who read while eating.
> 
> I had one of these for my PaperWhite and really liked it. What put me off getting one for the Voyage is that it doesn't have corner holders and preserve the flat bezel-less surface of the Voyage. Instead the device slips into a pocket which has cutouts, so the case more or less puts a bezel right back on the Voyage. However, as compromises go, I like it much better than making do with the Fintie book style cover, which is what I had been doing. My Fintie is one of those that does have the plastic corner holders, which I like a lot, but the book style closing means I can only slip my right hand between the covers to hold while reading. Not only do I trade off hands, but since I'm left-handed, I probably use that hand more, so I appreciate being able to insert fingers of either hand. I considered the stretchy bands someone posted about recently, but decided to give the Poetic a try instead and think I will stick with it, although I'm looking at the Fintie and wondering if I cut off the part that makes the side hinge and find something that could make a new one at the top....


This is the only cover I've seen so far that I'd even consider, since I havent used a cover since my KKeyboard and it was the 'easel' style, like this one is. And this one is easy to get in and out of the cover.

I really enjoy reading my PW1 with no cover and just use a sleeve but there are occasional times when I would like it propped up like this.

I've got it bookmarked  Thanks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

kschles said:


> Thanks for all the pics and the video of your Oberon mod. Amazon sells industrial strength adhesive Velcro in various sizes. What size did you use?
> 
> I did order one of Linda's covers from Artfire. I emailed her again and asked about access to the back button. She replied that the Velcro mounts were offset a bit allowing for access to the back button. Since Linda's covers are half the price of Oberon, and I found a design I liked, thought I'd take a chance. Will report back after I use it for awhile.


I'm interested in a review of the Artfire cover.


----------



## kschles

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm interested in a review of the Artfire cover.





Someone Nameless said:


> I'm interested in a review of the Artfire cover.


I did get the Artfire cover and used it for awhile. The size of the leather cover is perfect. The leather itself is beautiful. You mount the voyage on the cover with two adhesive Velcro strips. The strips work fairly well, and there is still some room to access the back button on the voyage. I ran into problems trying to get magnets to work the auto on/off feature. Linda sent me a magnet which she had purchased through Amazon. It was a bit strong, so I tried some other magnets I had on hand. I got one to work, but it has tendency to move around a bit, so I have to check to make sure the auto off feature worked once the cover has closed (easily done by peaking at the top). However, the leather is very soft so the cover may move around a bit triggering the on/off feature, even when the cover is closed and secured by using the thin leather strip wrapped around the front cover button.

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/lindasgarden/10217310/handmade_brown_leather_personalized_kindle_voyage_cover_1_2_letters/handmade/leather_craft/other

So overall I have mixed feelings about the cover...like it a lot, but find that the auto/off feature really didn't work for me. I've been using an ACcase cover and like it quite a bit. However, your post made me look at the Artfire cover again. Going to try using it without a magnet and see how it goes.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Since we're talking about making covers work here again.... I posted before about how I really liked the Poetic flip-top cover for my PW. I often want to be able to make my Kindle stand on its own for one reason or another. I got the Amazon cover with my Voyage, but didn't like it at all and sent it back. So I made do with a book cover style case from Fintie until Poetic came out with a flip-top for the Voyage. The only problem with the Poetic case was that it was made the same as the one for the PW in that you slid the Voyage into a frame that held it. There were cutouts for the page turn buttons, and while they worked I really wanted the kind of clean snap in way of holding the Voyage the Fintie cover provided.

So. I cut the half of the Fintie case that held the Voyage away from the rest of the case. I tore out the stitches that held the frame for the Voyage to the rest of the Poetic case. I glued the Fintie back where the frame had been in the Poetic case. And voila, I have a flip top case that holds the Voyage with the corner snap ins and doesn't put a bezel on my bezel-less Voyage.

Sorry I can't post a picture, but I have dial up internet, and it would take half a day to do that and might not work anyway. I wouldn't purchase the 2 cases just to do this, but since I had them both it's a great fix, and I'm pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## Andra

I still haven't found a case that I really like for my Voyage.  I ordered the Fintie SmartShell Case and then cancelled the order after it took forever to even figure out when it was going to ship.

I then tried an Omoton case with a map design that was really pretty, but it had a bad habit of waking/sleeping while in my purse because when I opened it up, I would be somewhere other than where I left it.  

Next up was a MoKo case.  I've had good luck with MoKo cases on my tablet so I had high hopes for this one.  It has a purple floral pattern and the inside shell is white with a light gray inside cover.  The inside cover started to look dirty after a while and then the shell started to crack, so it was time to move on again.  

My latest is an ACcase origami case that opens from the side but folds into a stand.  That's a nice gimmick, but I am back to the page changes when the Kindle is in my bag.  If I have to go out to the home screen every time I stop reading, I am totally negating the benefit of the smart case...

I am starting to think that I will be going back to a case that does NOT do the sleep/wake and just push the button when needed.  After all, I did that for several years with my early devices.  I think the last time that I bought this many cases for a single Kindle was when I had my K2.  I am still finding old K2 cases squirreled away.

ETA - Heck! I totally forgot the Incipio cover that I purchased first and sent back because it was too heavy and just felt weird...


----------



## kschles

I had the ACcase origami, and didn't like it because I had the same problem you experienced...pages seemed to jump around when the case was closed. I ended up getting a regular ACcase and really like it. Feels like real leather, even though it's not. Very comfortable to hold, and the auto off/on has been working perfectly. HOWEVER, I just saw the thread started by Tiiggeerrific which states she's had two ACcases that have both split. Checked mine and it seems OK, but hard to recommend the ACcase after reading that.

Saw some mention a while back that Amazon would eventually come out with a book style case for the Voyage. Was quite awhile ago, so doesn't look like that's going to happen. I'd throw a lot of money at someone who came out with a nice slim leather case that had a working auto on/off feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've said this before, but, for my Voyage, I have a Fintie: 

It was around $13 I think when I got it -- up to $17 or so now. Different styles might be priced differently but that's the exact one I have and I really like it. Fits well, auto on/off works great, looks classy, doesn't add a lot of weight. It's probably my favorite cover I've ever had for any kindle ever.

What they need to do is let you pick the word you want on it and it would be PERFECT.


----------



## Andra

Well, I went ahead and ordered (again) the Fintie SmartShell case. Hopefully they can get one shipped to me in a reasonable amount of time this time around. Part of me is really going to be annoyed if this ends up being the correct cover because if I had been willing to be more patient at the beginning, then I would only have had to purchase one cover... But a bigger part of me will be thrilled (I hope).


----------



## kschles

I had a Pad and Quill case for my Paperwhite, which I really liked. I sent the following email to P&Q this morning:

"Probably know the answer already, but was hoping you would come out with a cover for the Kindle Voyage. I had one for my paperwhite, and really liked it. Seems like a lot of higher end case manufacturers have skipped the Voyage. Is it the button on the back that's an issue? I read the Kindle Boards forum regularly, and quite a few folks aren't happy with their cover selections.

Just wondering."

Just got the following response from P&Q:

"I'm sorry.. but at this time, no plans for a case for the Kindle Voyage.. due to the shape of the model as well as the power button being on the back side.. it isn't a good fit for our case design
Thank you for reaching out!

Jill Heath
Pad and Quill Customer Service"

As I suspected. I love my Voyage, except for the lack of available higher end cases.


----------



## Brownskins

Chiming in here.  I gave away my Voyage to my dad since I did not like it.  He had a couple of specific requests for a cover:
1.  Light-weight
2.  Has a back stand
3.  Opens like a book
4.  Can do auto-on/off but also provide access to back button
5.  Has a hand grip

Choices were limited but found one from Tuff-Luv UK which meets all of the above needs.  Only available in black and red.

Feedback:  He is very satisfied with his case.  Personally, I still like Oberons, but he hates those and find them too heavy.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Andra did you get you finitie case yet? Wondering how you like it and what color did you get


----------



## Andra

tiggeerrific said:


> Andra did you get you finitie case yet? Wondering how you like it and what color did you get


It came in yesterday. It is very lightweight, fits the Voyage well, and allows access to the power button on the back. So far, the auto on/off is working and I have not had any random page turns when it's in my bag. The case is a little difficult to open from the side, but that's not a big deal at all.
It should be no surprise that I ordered the purple case  It's a nice shade and the inner cover is a darker gray (grey) so it won't show dirt as quickly.
It's a little too soon to tell, but I have started looking at skins instead of cases, so I may have found a keeper.

Yes, Ann, you can say "I told you so."


----------



## tiggeerrific

I went and ordered one going to give it a try. i wish amazon made the same case the paperwhite case


----------



## luvmykindle3

I don't have a case on mine, I keep it in a padded zippered pouch when I'm not using it. 
Haven't seen a case that I really like and prefer reading on it without a case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

I have been mostly reading my Voyage out of the cover. I do have a Fintie and I got it because its very easy to remove the Voyage from it. So during the day I take it out, at night, or if I sit on the balcony, I put it back in. I just don't find book style covers very comfortable reading and I did put some elastics on to get some kind of hand strap, but its just not quite right. I bought a really cheap cover with a back strap and its so narrow, my fingers don't reach far into it so I can't use that one either. 

Marware used to make great covers with backstrap that was wide enough to get my fingers in. 

I just like how light the Voyage is and I can hold it with one hand like my basic button kindle because of that. Its why I wanted my buttons back. I can't read one handed with no buttons. I can't move my thumb into the screen without dropping the device. That was my issue with the paperwhite. 

So nekkid it is.  . I actually took the covers off all my devices, fire, nexus. Phone still has it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

So I've had my Voyager a couple of months now and I am kind of disappointed. The form is not as balanced as the previous Touch and PWs. They went smaller, but not as well balanced and it's actually more difficult to hold for me.

I got into the habit of just keeping my PW1 in a sleeve and reading it 'naked.' Loved it. But it's just not that comfortable with the V, it's noticeably different.

So I am looking for a very lightweight cover, preferably one that opens *easel* style, and after reading your posts, one that does not have the auto-on magnet.

Suggestions? Looks dont matter much, prefer very lightweight. And cheap....it would have to be the perfect cover for me to spend $40.

Thanks.


----------



## avidreaders

I found a bison leather cover that I really like. Soft and flexible and very easy to hold in your hand while reading. They are made in Virginia at a local buffalo farm. I love holding an old style genuine (not patent leather) leather covered Kindle...feels like an old book. Combines the new and the old very nicely. http://www.cibolafarms.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=51_58&products_id=170


----------



## skyblue

Andra said:


> It came in yesterday. It is very lightweight, fits the Voyage well, and allows access to the power button on the back. So far, the auto on/off is working and I have not had any random page turns when it's in my bag. The case is a little difficult to open from the side, but that's not a big deal at all.
> It should be no surprise that I ordered the purple case  It's a nice shade and the inner cover is a darker gray (grey) so it won't show dirt as quickly.
> It's a little too soon to tell, but I have started looking at skins instead of cases, so I may have found a keeper.
> 
> Yes, Ann, you can say "I told you so."


*Andra*, I own that case in purple and I am quite pleased with it!


----------



## rlkubi

I've been looking for a good Voyage cover with a stand that doesn't open vertically - and of course with pretty colors.  Anyone found one like this?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

So after several months of using an Incipio case on my Voyage, I am still not comfortable. It's too heavy.

As I wrote previously, I liked reading my PW 'naked' very much, just had a skin and it was really comfortable and I kept it in a sleeve for protection when not in use. But the different form of the Voyage is not balanced and not as easy to hold.

The Incipio is a nice case and "lightweight," I guess but still adds a ton of weight as far as I'm concerned.

So I'm wondering if anyone knows of any skins or similar that are more rubbery or tacky that I could add instead of using the case? I've used the matte finish skins in the past and even that will probably be better than the case.

I was looking at the MoKo case for $14.95 and just thinking about cutting off the front cover of the case and leaving the textured back on for holding. (and then keeping in the sleeve for protection).


----------



## Jodi O

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> So after several months of using an Incipio case on my Voyage, I am still not comfortable. It's too heavy.
> 
> As I wrote previously, I liked reading my PW 'naked' very much, just had a skin and it was really comfortable and I kept it in a sleeve for protection when not in use. But the different form of the Voyage is not balanced and not as easy to hold.
> 
> The Incipio is a nice case and "lightweight," I guess but still adds a ton of weight as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> So I'm wondering if anyone knows of any skins or similar that are more rubbery or tacky that I could add instead of using the case? I've used the matte finish skins in the past and even that will probably be better than the case.
> 
> I was looking at the MoKo case for $14.95 and just thinking about cutting off the front cover of the case and leaving the textured back on for holding. (and then keeping in the sleeve for protection).


Have you seen this one:


----------



## DD

I have this one and absolutely love it. I've had my Voyage and the case for over a year and it still looks like new. I'm considering getting another one now that it's available in deep blue.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I love these cases if you type in the name a lot of other prints show up. These are very reasonably priced. I am getting a couple as I like change


----------



## mistyd107

DD said:


> I have this one and absolutely love it. I've had my Voyage and the case for over a year and it still looks like new. I'm considering getting another one now that it's available in deep blue.


REALLY like the deep blue....is it easy to remove the kindle from I ask because i like to change cases, but that said i have hand issues so if its too difficult I should be good. lol


----------



## DD

mistyd107 said:


> REALLY like the deep blue....is it easy to remove the kindle from I ask because i like to change cases, but that said i have hand issues so if its too difficult I should be good. lol


It is not easy to remove the Kindle. It's actually quite difficult. It fits pretty snugly in the hard shell back of the case. I don't change cases much, so it didn't matter to me.


----------



## 9 Diamonds

I love the Amazon origami style cover for my Kindle Voyage. It feels sturdy, is easy and quick to open and close, and the folding stand arrangement is especially good, like when I'm on a plane and I can rest the Voyage upright on the in-seat table.


----------

